# Swole Troll's Log



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*TLDR MY BACK WAS f**ked AND IVE LOST ABOUT 2 MONTHS PROPER TRAINING *
right im back again (pardon the pun) and that pun is about 8 weeks ago i completely f**ked my back up attempted to hit 240kg dead for 2 then 242.5kg for 2 which i had in me and have hit with 'ease' not so long before but for some reason it kept destroying my back this time, long story short i reaggravated the injury over and over and taking loads of paracetamol, ibuprofen, codeine, valium or xanax depending on what i had to hand every time i hurt it and lost a lot of strength and no doubt muscle mass due to the subpar and lack of training

i finally succumbed to almost a month off training all together and my back seems to be better with some adjustments to my training mainly no powerlifting until next year 
still using all the barbell lifts but high bar instead of low and a lot more reps on things which ill go into more detail in a minute

read more about it ITT

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/328183-backs-fked/?do=embed

So that out the way, here's what we're doing now:

*This is me right now*

less fat than i have been but much weaker than i was and carrying less muscle than i was










this is 119kg in a 1000kcal deficit on 250mg test per week and 200mg caffeine, 24mg ephedrine and 72mg aspirin per day after 4 weeks subpar training and then a further 3 weeks of no real training

so this is a cutting log and long term (over the next 4-6 months) i intend to get very lean

*Training*

as i mentioned above i've completely moved away from powerlifting but my best numbers before the injury were a 255kg squat, 162.5kg bench and a 260kg deadlift
currently ive only really tested my squat and dead both which i hit 20 x 140kg, the squats were proper ATG bare knees

my training is essentially all 3x 6-10 reps aiming to hit all 3 sets as 10s before upping the weight, i incorporate drop sets, super sets and sets to failure

training schedule is 
Monday: chest and tris, Tuesday: back and bis. Wednesday: off, Thursday: shoulders and arms, Friday: Legs, weekends off
i currently do cardio at 6% incline at 6kph on the treadmill for 30 minutes post training, i also get in about 3hrs of walking per week outside of work and the gym

*Food*

the cleanest ive consistently eaten in years, i pretty much eat

carbs: potato, sweet potato, rice, rye bread, all bran and oats
fats: avocado, almonds, eggs, peanut butter, extra virgin olive oil, salmon and other meats 
protein: lean beef, salmon, whey protein, greek yogurt, semi skimmed milk and occasionally some poultry

i literally just take one macro source from each, throw in some vegetables and that is my 3-5 meals per day

for cravings i eat rice cakes and 85% dark chocolate although i will limit both of these to about 300-400kcal per day if needed as satiety is the biggest issue for me coming down from 8000 calories not so long back

i salt all meals with unrefined salt and drink 4 grams around training

*PED's*

this time we're going a tad exotic for me at least as ive only ever ran this oral once and never this injectable










as you can see the cycle will be nexus DHB 500mg. test 300mg for 10 weeks and tbol 100mg for the first 4 weeks (i like kickstarts because they make sense, plateaus can be handled in other ways than orals)

im looking forward to trying the DHB as it has some mixed bag opinions as does EQ which i personally rate as a drug and ive heard a few people call dihydroboldenone equipoise on steroids or primo x 1.5 so curiosity got the better of me and this is my trial run with low test and no 19nors to skew my rating

tbol should be interesting too since the last time i ran it was 2014 and all i really remember was savage pumps which is ideal for the style of training im doing.

again i dont want anything diluting what the DHB will be doing so i will most likely hold out on this but ive got some hygetropin GH to hand and some ansomone enroute for further down the line perhaps when i finish the gear










probably wont start the growth this blast but will be starting it after the DHB into a 10 week cruise and then into my next blast which will be TTM as i get much leaner

i also have quite a bit of clen, ephedrine and t3 to hand but i hate t3 lol so currently doing ECA and as i get leaner ill take bit of time off beta 2 agonists then smash the clen in until very lean then ill use some yohimbine for fasted cardio but this is all way down the line

*Supplements *

Fish oil 
Vitamin D
Curcumin with piperine 
Multi vit 
Menaquinone mk 7 
NAC
Plant sterols 
Citrus bergamot 
EAA's
Whey protein
pre workouts and pump products (currently not using pre wo but pump product ill throw in post blast is big noise)

right enough rambling ****os, plenty time for that in further posts as i often do
will pin tomorrow and back in the gym monday

ill film training as and when i can be assed to


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes! I'm in!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Can't wait as you well know :thumb best contributor on ukm.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Watching this geeza.

Best of luck to you, and as Sassa has said, a pleasure to read your posts.

My only input as far as gear is concerned, I ran DHB (TM) at 500 a wk , Didn't take long for me to start feeling pretty crappy on it, to the point of seriously ill.

Went and donated and started to feel better within a few days,

Just bear this in mind, even if you feel ok, I would go and donate half way through.

Ultimately I [email protected]@ked it off, didn't see much from it at all, but in it's defence I was in a deficit.

@Matt6210 also had issues with it, if I recall correctly, he also began to feel 'off'.

I hope this is just person specific, but I know you will let everyone know your thoughts.

All the best bud :thumb

I reckon when you've finished this blast, you should do an 'ultimate cut' as it's been a while.

Like me I think you like to push the boundaries, so what about it, 5% BF all in :thumb

















Sh1t just found this:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Watching this geeza.
> 
> Best of luck yo you, as as Sassa has said, a pleasure to read your posts.
> 
> ...


 thanks man

ive always said i find cutting easier than bulking but then ive never pushed the cutting to the extreme but i have the bulking as everyone on here knows 
ill try push the leaness but if i feel im sacrificing crazy amounts of muscle toward the end then ill 'cut' it short

no matter what ill defo get veiny lean, this wont be a cutting it short with a pop belly type deal
just cant piss tons of lbm away when ive no intention to compete in physique.

i had you and matt in mind when i said about mixed reviews on dhb

i know gmo rates the stuff and couple others ive spoke to, think elchapo likes it too iirc

either way curiosity got the better of me.

just dropped a pint off the other day as i do quarterly, oil change is an investment regardless of the cycle just hope it doesnt creep up.

ay i miss being in that condition, the melanotan was fun too, that was summer 2016, around 110kg

id say im definitely carrying more muscle than that now , certainly far stronger so let see whats under all this blubber and inflate it with some gear, gh and insulin

i reckon looking at 10 week blast and cut, 1 week break (holiday and metabolic reset) 10 weeks cruise and bang the gh in whilst continuing to cut then a further 10 weeks cut with some TTM and GH to blast toward the finish line


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

In mate. Good luck.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

In for this mate. :thumb

Hoping half way through you fcuk the cut off and start blasting for a meet. 

No doubt your goal will be a success and i will be following along fella.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

In for this mate good luck! Agree with the rice cakes aswell for cravings lol I love them


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Definitely in for the only 4 weeks left of my blast before I start the cut so will join u in the process .. but motivation 101 coming I feel


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

quick update on the DHB and how to resuspend the hormone if its crashed

this stuff isnt too dissimilar to that triumph 200mg per ml npp in terms of crash it seems, maybe ever so slightly worse but for anyone considering it this is how i handle crashed gear and it works fine including with DHB as ive just made a near white vial of oil into silky smooth clear oil and banged 2.5ml into each quad










just hold the tip of the vial so that the rubber stopper is just outside of the direct heat and blast it for a minute, turn off the hair dryer and shake the vial then put it back on in the same way ive shown in that picture (again keep the rubber stopper away from the heat i just cant hold both the vial and the camera)

must have taken me 2-3 mins tops to get the vial from looking like the DHB on the right to looking like that hair dryered DHB on the left










you can use hobs, pans, pots of boiling water ect but i just use the mrs hairdryer that's in the bedroom where i pin.

i did 2.5ml of dhb and 0.5ml of test in each syringe

ill report back on pip in my training posts tomorrow and tuesday


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

boutye911 said:


> In for this mate. :thumb
> 
> Hoping half way through you fcuk the cut off and start blasting for a meet.
> 
> No doubt your goal will be a success and i will be following along fella.


 its too late man

the meet is only 3 weeks away and the last squat session i did was proper atg oly style squats with just 140kg, no sleeves or wraps

so im completely untrained for it

besides i felt so defeated with the back, i just really need to get my hunger back for powerlifting, its bashed me up pretty bad over the last couple years with the pec rupture, endless tendinitis and then recently this back issue that cost me a good 8 weeks of training

it will always be my passion im just coming away to heal some injuries, build some muscle and compete in 2020 leaner and subsequently more light and competitive than i currently have been


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

guy's sorry for the quickfire spam today but just saw this article by dante trudel on the importance of cholesterol management and a supplement ive always sworn by for assisting in this

citrus bergamot

have a read through his OP in this link and then scroll down to the comments as he goes into more information on it

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BuzeOQint30/

i feel like everyone is very concerned with gyno, acne and sexual dysfunction (what i like to call external side effects) that they will some times neglect what REALLY matters and thats the internal sides; hypertension, hyperviscosity / elevated RBC, raised LDL and lowered HDL, prostate enlargement ect

i still see people saying tren isnt so bad and people over hype its side effects but its not the external stuff you should be as concerned with which in the case of tren is the nightmares, night sweats, temper ect its how bad it is hammering your internals

same for things like anavar which people often call a mild drug which again externally it is but internally it can smash your lipids as bad as trenbolone ime and there is plenty of bloodwork out there to verify this

getting pretty off topic for this post but if youre already drinking plenty of water, monitoring your BP, donating blood frequently and keeping your oestrogen in check then start looking at supps to supplement what the gear is negatively impacting and for cholesterol the MVPs are fish oil, cardio and citrus bergamot (as well as a sensible diet)

im quick to promote cit bergamot just because poor cholesterol has always been my Achilles heel with gear, ive ran tren and anadrol cycles, ive been up to 144kg in bodyweight on cycle and ive taken equipoise up near the gram mark and my BP and RBC have never been a cause for concern, oestrogen i always keep a tight handle on but cholesterol is just a collateral damage i accept with taking gear and do my best to address this through cardio, diet and supplementation

enough rambling, read the link ^^^

:thumb

EDIT- I personally use the supplement raws version as jarrows can be a bit pricey unless you shop about

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183143040052

One tab per day

If you're looking to save a bit of cash then just run it between cycles or blasts as you will be fighting an uphill battle when you're blasting gear but ideally run it year round


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll purchase some when I have cash. I take the rest of what you take minus plant sterils.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll purchase some when I have cash. I take the rest of what you take minus plant sterils.


 This is the brand I use

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183143040052

I edited the post above ^^ to include it also how you can save a few quid if you're put off by the price


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> This is the brand I use
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183143040052
> 
> I edited the post above ^^ to include it also how you can save a few quid if you're put off by the price


 Yeah I see they're cheapest same on Amazon will purchase when I have money.

As for fish oils how many you use a day? I've just gone with 6x1000mg which makes around 1g epa a day.

Unsure if worth using more or not. I dont eat any oily fish so purely supplement.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> This is the brand I use
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183143040052
> 
> I edited the post above ^^ to include it also how you can save a few quid if you're put off by the price


 Will pick some up mate, started the krill oil last week and some kyolic garlic which helped substantially last time, does the CB need to be taken on an empty stomach? Thats my only gripe with it as my stomachs never fu**ing empty :lol:

I know @Matt6210 had blood pressure issues on the tbol so I'd look out for that, I was fine mate but think I'm a bit younger than you.

again matt had some mental sides when on DHB but he was also running lots of other bits like NPP, my mood was fine but I ran it with mast which definitely helps with mental sides from Tren so maybe that's why I got on fine again, just another thing to keep an eye on.

Agree with @Sparkey about donating blood, I do this every 10 weeks anyway so not sure how DHB would of affected me if I didn't do this.

Although its Enanthate which I normally feel in about 3 weeks and then levels out, with DHB its effects seemed to keep increasing all the way to about the 6th week, really interested to see what you verdict is on it after about 10 weeks

Theres been a few flavour of the month steroids that have come and fizzled out like ment but honestly feel DHB will be a mainstay from now on as more and more lads are getting sick of the sides from using Tren.

All the best mate, as loads have said you've been here years and one of best contributors on here in terms of advice backed up by actual studies and helped me a few times over the years.

oh and have you ever used primo mate? Still deciding between another DHB run or trying primo for summer lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah I see they're cheapest same on Amazon will purchase when I have money.
> 
> As for fish oils how many you use a day? I've just gone with 6x1000mg which makes around 1g epa a day.
> 
> Unsure if worth using more or not. I dont eat any oily fish so purely supplement.


 I take 3 fish oil caps daily and eat salmon twice weekly


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Will pick some up mate, started the krill oil last week and some kyolic garlic which helped substantially last time, does the CB need to be taken on an empty stomach? Thats my only gripe with it as my stomachs never fu**ing empty :lol:
> 
> I know @Matt6210 had blood pressure issues on the tbol so I'd look out for that, I was fine mate but think I'm a bit younger than you.
> 
> ...


 No I just take citrus bergamot pre bed with my greek yogurt.

Thankfully don't get bp issues but I've always got a s**t load of propranolol to hand in case I do.

Yeah I'm looking forward to the dhb, mixed bag reviews but tren, mast, deca, high dose test ect also get mixed feedback so only one way to find out, we're all different in how we react and there's no verdict like your own.

Appreciate the comment mate and regarding primo I've only ever ran it very low dose for its nitrogen retention properties

I've never pushed it high or bulked with it just because if I'm spending that kind of cash I'd rather spend it on gh and just run something cheaper like test and mast or ttm


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

swole troll said:


> its too late man
> 
> the meet is only 3 weeks away and the last squat session i did was proper atg oly style squats with just 140kg, no sleeves or wraps
> 
> ...


 Yea mate it's good your taking a step back before things got really bad. I wasn't smart enough with injuries when I was competing and they still affect me now. Caused so much nerve damage I'm in severe agony for about 5 months of every year when it flares up. Had this now about 8 years.

Looking forward to seeing you get lean. Always love your logs and as has been said already your are one of the best contributors to the forum fella.

Plus you get to take a step back from the compete misery of force feeding. :lol:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

In... all the best mate


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

In

Intrigued to hear your stance on DHB. best forum logs by a country mile.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh, you KNOW I'm in.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

always interesting logs, GL with it :thumbup1:


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

im in bro good luck with the cut and as always im learning new things from u will defo invest in them suppz


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

In mate I've always lurked (stalked) your logs before and always learning


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Chest and triceps

Barbell Bench Press
Set 1 : 100x10
Set 2 : 100x10
Set 3 : 100x9
Barbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 80x10
Set 2 : 80x9
Set 3 : 80x7
Machine Decline Chest Press
Set 1 : 30x10
Set 2 : 40x8
Set 3 : 30x8
Set 4 : 30x6 Drop set to 10kg and cranked out another 8
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown
Set 1 : 17.5x10
Set 2 : 17.5x10
Set 3 : 17.5x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
Set 1 : 20x10
Set 2 : 20x11
Treadmill
6% incline at 6kph x 30 mins with 4 min cooldown

done *

bench feeling ok
ive lost so much strength its unreal but whatever, i dont think ive lost any huge amount of LBM so i should still look bigger then the pics sparkey posted on the 1st page by time im done with this cut

came home and nailed some rice, chickpeas, turkey breast and chilli sauce followed by 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate
ill post up some pics of what i typically eat on wednesday when im off the gym as i have a tendency to make too long updates as it is so since ill have fa else to talk about weds ill post em up then

i've been getting some savage stomach pain recently and of course today put 2 and 2 together that i wake up and my pill dosette is on the dresser so i immediately chug my AM tablets, part of which at the moment is ECA and the aspirin on an empty stomach is whats irritating my stomach lining, small oversight but glad ive found the cause as its been really painful some days and i didnt know what was going on.

ill try and get some footage of deads tomorrow, still going super light sets of 10, ill probably just go for 160kg but we will see, 200kg x 10 is around my best but i think thats a while away...

lastly the DHB has been fine pip wise, i was expecting mad pip based off the stories but honestly nothing to write home about at all and thats with 2.5ml in each quad

i find short estered TMT to be much worse for pip to the point you get those little exploding sterile abscess in the muscle which are always worrying 
last time i had one was squatting 220kg for 5 and on the third rep i thought id torn a muscle but it was just the sterile abscess popping


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Lastly the DHB has been fine pip wise, i was expecting mad pip based off the stories but honestly nothing to write home about at all and thats with 2.5ml in each quad


 Good to hear mate, I know Sphinx DHB is pip free so Nexus knocking one out is only a good thing, the only draw back of the med was the PIP and now labs have sorted that I do think it'll be more of staple, hopefully they can push it up to 150mg/ml, 3ml a week would be plenty


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Good to hear mate, I know Sphinx DHB is pip free so Nexus knocking one out is only a good thing, the only draw back of the med was the PIP and now labs have sorted that I do think it'll be more of staple, hopefully they can push it up to 150mg/ml, 3ml a week would be plenty


 nothing pip wise now

Been sat around a few hrs now which is when it usually sets in and nothing

Yeah a pipless 150mg per ml would be nice

I'm slamming 6ml atm

I think if I had any other compounds in there id switch to either eod or daily injections


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Always enjoy your logs mate. I've ordered some of the citrus bergamot, thanks for sharing that info.

Is there a reason you've gone with a bro split as opposed to PPL or UL ?

Reason I ask is that a bro split would suit me much better but from what I understand the common belief is that it's better to train everything twice a week. Do you think the split should be different depending if you're cutting or bulking ? Interested in your thoughts

Cheers


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Always enjoy your logs mate. I've ordered some of the citrus bergamot, thanks for sharing that info.
> 
> Is there a reason you've gone with a bro split as opposed to PPL or UL ?
> 
> ...


 im taking considerable time away from powerlifting, arbitrarily ive said until 2020

reason being is ive hammered my body the last few years from pec rupture, to crippling patella tendinitis that took me over a year to fix to most recently my back and also during that time namely the pec rupture recovery i lost a lot of muscle that ive never been able to fully rebuild despite getting much stronger than i was pre pec tear

my theory on this is that if you are constantly pushing your recovery into the ground both weekly and session by session with high intensity training you are A not able to put as much resources into hypertrophy work (CNS recovery will always be prioritized) and B on a sessionly basis i find that doing 3 high intensity sets of squats for instance completely drains my focus for the rest of the session where id do hypertrophy work and focus heavily on contraction, pump and mind muscle connection

im still performing all the major barbell movements but not needing to get as crazy adrenaline fueled focus before hand as its of a lesser intensity 
i use the term intensity in the actual sense, not the made up bodybuilder one which just means 'train really really hard' 
the actual definition is the percentage of your 1rm, high intensity = 85-90%+

the reason ive chosen a bro split is its a novel stimulus for me, that is high volume metabolic work with higher rep sets, more reps per session and shorter rest periods

the other reason is i am cutting and i am NOT going to build any muscle during a 1000kcal deficit so id rather train for a pump whereby i can see the results better in the gym and not be so deflated by say failing to hit my old bench numbers which also ties into another reason and that is i dont really have much point of reference for sets of 10 on deadlifts and bench ect, as id always typically do 5 reps or less

and finally i believe when you are enhanced the frequency (within reason) of stimulating muscle protein synthesis isnt* quite *as important as when you are natural as the drugs are keeping this elevated, the drugs will also allow you to reap more from higher rep pump style training

again im not condoning training like a pussy, ill still go in and hit 90% of my lifts by way of compound movements, ill just push them to the bleeding edge without worrying about recovery since i have more than enough time to bounce back before the next session both physically and mentally

and if you are only hitting a muscle once per week youll only go half assed a few times if at all because once you do you feel like youve robbed yourself of progress since it will be a whole 7 days before you can redeem your lack of effort


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Back and bis

Barbell Deadlift 
Set 1 : 180x10
T Bar Row
Set 1 : 90x10
Set 2 : 90x10
Set 3 : 90x9
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 75x10
Set 2 : 75x10
Set 3 : 75x9
Leverage Machine Iso Row 
Set 1 : 62.5x10
Set 2 : 62.5x10
Set 3 : 62.5x8
Dumbbell Bicep Curl
Set 1 : 12x10
Set 2 : 12x10
Set 3 : 12x8
Dumbbell Hammer Curls 
Set 1 : 10x10
Set 2 : 10x9

done*






body weight down to 118kg, still dropping 1kg per week, 3 days into cycle so pleased to be hitting these numbers given the circumstance but looking forward to filling out and getting stronger

happy with this session overall
this first time ive been able to get anywhere near taxing weight for me on deads, this was a conservative set of 10 that i can build on each week

ive brought my stance in a bit which has helped with pop off the floor plus ive switched to straps to iron out any imbalances in my back as i believe a mixed grip goes much deeper into structural imbalance of the body than just the traps

i know i can bring my grip strength back within 8 weeks of 'needing' to.

DHB we're 48ish hrs post shot now and honestly i have no idea what all the rave was about in terms of post injection pain
maybe that southern ghost 200mg stuff was worse because of the mg per ml, i never used it so cant compare but this nexus stuff is no different than any other oil in terms of pip, like i said rapid acting TTM has far more of a pinch than this.

threw in my last set of lat pulldowns in the vid after deads just to show how im training, not a great example with a cable lift but essentially just hitting my reps with the first 2 sets then the final set is absolutely everything, ill drop to partials as well usually, you cant see it in the vid but i start the set for first 9 reps touching my upper chest then every rep after that was a few inches off my chest just because i didnt have the strength left to pull it in any further, basically just aiming to work every last bit of the set since recovery isnt of concern (see above for a more detailed post on my training atm)

right thats it then, ill wack up the general grub im eating tomorrow

see yous then


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

swole troll said:


> im taking considerable time away from powerlifting, arbitrarily ive said until 2020
> 
> reason being is ive hammered my body the last few years from pec rupture, to crippling patella tendinitis that took me over a year to fix to most recently my back and also during that time namely the pec rupture recovery i lost a lot of muscle that ive never been able to fully rebuild despite getting much stronger than i was pre pec tear
> 
> ...


 Thank you mate for taking the time to write such a detailed response, much appreciated


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good effort in the vid. Do you always get chicks chucking a medicine ball at you and missing when you train.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Good effort in the vid. Do you always get chicks chucking a medicine ball at you and missing when you train.


 Only when I time my deadlift just right


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> i dont really have much point of reference for sets of 10 on deadlifts and bench ect, as id always typically do 5 reps or less


 This saves a massive amount of head f**k

Are you still training to complete failure or beyomd whilst in that 1000cal deficit mate


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> This saves a massive amount of head f**k
> 
> Are you still training to complete failure or beyomd whilst in that 1000cal deficit mate


 Yes but doing it sensibly whilst in a deficit

I'm not going to failure on the barbell lifts

And I'm not going to total failure on every set of exercises I do go to failure on

Chest day for instance I'll do

Bench 3 sets and maybe a small spot on the last rep of the last set

Incline same as above

Hammer strength chest press ill do my final set all out dead stop and shaking failure and sometimes a drop set too since this is my last chest exercise for the session

Then with triceps I'll do 3 straight sets on my first exercise

Then on my second tricep exercise I'll do 1 set normal and then 1 set to total failure and a drop set if I'm feeling good

Dorian said it best when he said all we're really after during a cut is maintenance so why kill yourself and risk injury when you will NOT be building any muscle

And this is coming from someone that preached training to total failure on every exercise once the feeler set was out the way

When I start to bulk in 4-5 months time I'll really ramp up how far I'm pushing the sets beyond failure and how many of them I'm doing it on

Looking forward to it

But for now there's just no point


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

been actively snapping my food for the last week and didnt realize how many fu**ing pics id took so ill just wack up 4 or 5 since i dont want this to look like a restaurant menu for boring bastards

and on the topic of boring thats pretty much how i eat now

carbs will be complex
fruit or veg with every meal
healthy fat with 70% of my meals 
protein every meal

i listed in the OP where i get each macro from and i really do stick to this religiously with the only exception being my snack food and that is flavored rice cakes (flavored! not covered in chocolate or yogurt or any bullshit like that) and 85% dark chocolate which satisfies sweet tooth and you will not pig out on it regardless of how hungry you may be

hydration with both plenty of water and unrefined salts are key also

i dont factor sauces in to my calories other than high fat ones like mayo and oil based dressings, ketchup, chilli sauce, mustard ect i just limit to once or twice per day

if a meal is low fat ill add in some good quality extra virgin olive oil or if im frying the meat or eggs ill use it then

the rest i let willpower and intermittent ECA use handle

im down to 3000 calories per day now which is literally about 1.5 - 2 meals for the old bulking me

EDIT - im not actually down to 3k as i do a kind of calorie cycling whereby i do not track any of my periworkout nutrition (pre, intra or post shakes) i also do not track fish oil, reason being is all of this is non variable, id say if i really work it out and split it all up evenly across the week im probably eating closer to 3500 per day at 118kg dropping 1kg body weight per week

steak and potato










egg on toast










salmon and spud










dry roasted parsnip, sweet spud, avocado and chicken










baked potato and venison










snacks i consume once per day










and the salt i drink 4g of around training and add to every meal bar oatmeal or greek yogurt










i drink a shake pre workout consisting of oats and whey 
an intra shake of dextrose, fructose and EAAs
post of whey 
most non training day mornings ill eat porridge with sultanas and semi skimmed milk
every night before bed i have fat free greek yogurt, frozen blueberries, whey protein and some granola


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Great detailed log , do you mix up your protein sources on a daily basis or are your daily meals similar from day to day.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mickstar said:


> Great detailed log , do you mix up your protein sources on a daily basis or are your daily meals similar from day to day.


 There's no real cemented structure but generally it'll follow something like

Eggs on rye bread or oatmeal with semi skimmed milk, sultanas and bit of cinnamon for breakfast

Meal 2: Meat, rice and veggies (meat can be 5% beef burgers, chicken or salmon, if it's lean meat I'll add oil or avocado to the meal)

Meal 3: Same as above but sub rice for either sweet or regular potato

Meal 4: 50g Almonds if I'm busy , if not I'll repeat one of the above meals

Pre bed is always fat free geek yog, whey protein, blueberries and a bit of granola

I'll snack on rice cakes and or 85% dark chocolate at some point during the day

Salmon I eat 2-3x weekly, same for avocado typically on days I don't eat salmon

I also have the odd "slimwell" aldi frozen ready meal which if you pick the right ones has crazy macros, big plate of food and it'll be 10g carbs, 6g fat, 59g protein and 8g fibre, they don't taste amazing but they're not bad at all and during a cut they're a god send for speedy meals


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@swole troll Stop making me buy stuff :lol:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> Yes but doing it sensibly whilst in a deficit
> 
> I'm not going to failure on the barbell lifts
> 
> ...


 Similar to myself mate


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Shoulders and arms

Barbell Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 80x6
Set 2 : 62.5x10
Set 3 : 62.5x7
Leverage Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 30x12 to failure
Set 2 : 30x7
Set 3 : 30x9
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Set 1 : 14x10
Set 2 : 14x10
Set 3 : 14x10
Set 4 : 14x10 drop set to 8kg and burn out to total failure 
Cable Reverse Fly
Set 1 : 3.75x15
Set 2 : 3.75x12 to failure
Set 3 : 2.5x15
Set 4 : 2.5x12 to failure 
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension Super set with exercise below 
Set 1 : 5x15
Set 2 : 5x15
Set 3 : 5x15
Set 4 : 5x17 to failure
Cable One Arm High Curl Super set with exercise above
Set 1 : 5x15
Set 2 : 5x15
Set 3 : 5x15
Set 4 : 5x10 to failure

done*






good sesh, shoulders are much weaker than they were pre injury but ill take it, surprised at how much harder i find seated ohp compared to standing, obviously other factors going into todays performance vs in the past doing OHP but 80kg for 6 seated ohp today compared to 97.5kg for 5 standing ohp is considerable

apples to oranges i guess, more rooted with seated ohp but cant lean back as much.

had a crazy! pump all throughout which is because of a new pump product i was trying out

















and it gets my seal of approval

anyone who knows me knows im a big stromsports fan but i have to say this is better than vascumax and in fact would say it is the best pump product i have ever used

if you got a bit of spare cash and fancy getting a mental pump then give it a whiz, there could be some benefit to increasing vasodilation including: better waste product and lactic acid clearance allowing for more reps per set to be performed, increased blood flow delivering oxygen and glucose to the muscles being used and just a better mind muscle connection

its not going to be a night and day difference at the end of a training year but its fun and you definitely look fuller during your session with a mad pump.

i throw in some unilateral arm work on shoulder day as i dont feel shoulders need an entire day dedicated to them given the delts get a ton of stimulation on chest days and aside from that theyre just a small muscle group

i cant bring myself to do arm days as it bores me to tears but they are an overwhelming weakness in my physique and even performance and always have been so getting some extra pump work in after shoulders is only going to be a good thing

the reason i do chest, back, off, shoulders, legs in that order is that shoulders are so physically and mentally undemanding compared to the other muscle groups irrelevant of how hard you push it that it acts as a kind of active recovery day before legs which i want to keep as far away from my back day as possible.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Legs

Barbell Full Squat
Set 1 : 142.5x10
Set 2 : 142.5x10
Set 3 : 142.5x8
Stiff Leg Block Pull
Set 1 : 120x10
Set 2 : 120x10
Set 3 : 120x10
Leg Press Machine With One Leg
Set 1 : 80x10
Set 2 : 80x10
Set 3 : 80x10
Seated Leg Curl
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x7
Leg Extensions
Set 1 : 52.5x10
Set 2 : 52.5x10
Set 3 : 52.5x8

done *






so weak on the highbar atg but its a very satisfying lift and takes the strain off my low back and targets the muscles i want it to

i included a vid of my stiff leg block pulls just to demonstrate what i mean
its essentially a mix between a deadlift and a RDL, with the hips high but not locked hams and really pushing the hips back as i descend trying to put all the tension on my hams

i think conventional RDLs are a great exercise but with potentially less carry over to a* dead*lift
i also cant do them, any time i try no matter the angle, weight, stance or focus on movement i ALWAYS injure my back when i switch the force mid lift
so that brings in the stiff leg block pull, ideal for what i need it for.

final pip update, DHB is a very strange one, it seems to come in delayed waves in terms of pip, again its nothing to write home about in terms of pain and i think the people bitching were either using too high a concentration DHB or pinning like s**t.

on to the tbol, im starting to get that constant tickly back pump, i get a kind of masochistic enjoyment from oral back pumps until they get completely out of hand but yeah its kicking in

give it another week and i should start seeing an increase in performance even though im in a hefty calorie deficit which is worth noting throughout this log.

lastly the cardio
i cba to keep writing it below my sessions so just assume im doing 6% incline at 6kph for 30 mins with a 4 min cooldown after every weight session 
ill log it when anything changes with that


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smash it bro will follow


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Smash it bro will follow


 good to see you back matey


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

changing up the dosages to handle some pip thats come in waves from the DHB

right quad nothing, left quad the pip has come and gone a bit

but since i trained legs yesterday this is what the pippy left quad looks like (right in the pic)










its measuring an inch bigger than the right and is very painful

i think ive had a bit of a subcutaneous leak which is why i havnt had any pain in the right quad (the gear in the left quad has leaked and crystallized)

was a bit daft of me to steam in with 2.5ml of it in each quad but i really cba with pinning

anyway, the show must go on 
so throwing in 0.5ml of test alongside 1.5ml of DHB and pinning it 3x weekly which will total to

450mg dhb
350mg test

the tbol remains at 100mg daily

ill pin it, massage the f**k out of it and then hop in the bath.

ive done a lot of reading up of peoples experience and of course this isnt uncommon, also spoke to a mate of mine who said once it does subside its almost like breaking in virgin muscles again

so fingers crossed next time i pin the left quad it'll be ready for it


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> changing up the dosages to handle some pip thats come in waves from the DHB
> 
> right quad nothing, left quad the pip has come and gone a bit
> 
> ...


 Looks like we both got dodgy quads lol mine are killing too


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@swole troll Had exactly same experience mate and was worst PIP I'd ever had and wasn't even DHB, had slight PIP day after jab but trained legs, it was like training made it leak out like you said, the PIP that followed for the next fee WEEKS nearly broke me, mrs was putting my socks on and I was off my head on codein most days just to walk about.

DHB is obviously known for PIP but don't think its the main culprit here as like you said your other leg is fine.

Tiger balm and a hot water bottle helped s**t loads


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> @swole troll Had exactly same experience mate and was worst PIP I'd ever had and wasn't even DHB, had slight PIP day after jab but trained legs, it was like training made it leak out like you said, the PIP that followed for the next fee WEEKS nearly broke me, mrs was putting my socks on and I was off my head on codein most days just to walk about.
> 
> DHB is obviously known for PIP but don't think its the main culprit here as like you said your other leg is fine.
> 
> Tiger balm and a hot water bottle helped s**t loads


 Woke up this morning and it's basically gone (had boiling hot bath and ibuprofen pre bed)

Yeah absolutely minimal pip in right quad but the left one went doolally after training it

I'm still going to split the shots down a bit to try to minimize that happening again, less oil on one site means less chance of it leaking out when being worked

I actually found a post by you on here last night where you said you had it for a couple weeks then never again which is what my mate said as well


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Woke up this morning and it's basically gone (had boiling hot bath and ibuprofen pre bed)
> 
> Yeah absolutely minimal pip in right quad but the left one went doolally after training it
> 
> ...


 Yeah mate it was weird, it was on SG stuff and its like I became immune to the solvent, at first it literally made my ass cheek turn into concrete and couldn't get in and out of my car, that was 1ml diluted with 4ml of painless gear ffs but then suddenly stopped getting it.

Don't think I could go through that again so will stick to the 100mg stuff but might try the 150mg/ml that is apparently coming soon.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

well after reading @dtmiscool posting about it recently and flirting with the idea for many years i finally opened up the ventrogluteal

completely pain free, not even a pinch, almost like i was pinning someone else

so thats another site to the mix

glutes, quads, pecs, lats, delts and ventrogluteal

ive also tried calves a few years back but never again, unholy amount of pip with those f**kers, like unable to walk properly kind of pip
biceps i tried but wasnt a fan when thinking about the increased risk of rupture when deadlifting with mixed grip so sacked them off, tiny site anyway


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

swole troll said:


> well after reading @dtmiscool
> 
> ive also tried calves a few years back but never again, unholy amount of pip with those f**kers, like unable to walk properly kind of pip


 Tried calves once and hit a nerve and the muscle had an epic spaz like it was possessed. Didn't fancy trying that again.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GTT said:


> Tried calves once and hit a nerve and the muscle had an epic spaz like it was possessed. Didn't fancy trying that again.


 i remember the exact moment i got woken up in the early hours of the morning laying in bed clasping my firey hot swollen calf thinking ill never pin these f**kers again

that was about 3 years ago and ive stuck to it ever since


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

swole troll said:


> i remember the exact moment i got woken up in the early hours of the morning laying in bed clasping my firey hot swollen calf thinking ill never pin these f**kers again
> 
> that was about 3 years ago and ive stuck to it ever since


 I was getting used to jabbing calves as I'd read about the muscle fascia possibly restricting calf growth and to jab esciline to temporary stretch it and give the muscle room to grow, expand with training.

Not even sure if that's a thing now? It was like 15 years ago


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GTT said:


> I was getting used to jabbing calves as I'd read about the muscle fascia possibly restricting calf growth and to jab esciline to temporary stretch it and give the muscle room to grow, expand with training.
> 
> Not even sure if that's a thing now? It was like 15 years ago


 ive heard this

sounds bit brosciencey tbh

this was how pump and pose and other SEOs were marketed


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

swole troll said:


> ive heard this
> 
> sounds bit brosciencey tbh
> 
> this was how pump and pose and other SEOs were marketed


 Yeh I hear ya.

What do you think about foam rollers etc for stretching fascia allowing muscle growth?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

GTT said:


> Yeh I hear ya.
> 
> What do you think about foam rollers etc for stretching fascia allowing muscle growth?


 Synthol stretch your muscle bellies allowing for muscle growth


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> Synthol stretch your muscle bellies allowing for muscle growth


 Dude I'm not goin all rich piana!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GTT said:


> Yeh I hear ya.
> 
> What do you think about foam rollers etc for stretching fascia allowing muscle growth?


 i cant seem to find the article but i remember reading that it is largely placebo and that there will be some involuntary tensing of the muscle even when you think you are relaxed over the foam roll and the only real way of getting myofascial release is through a deep tissue massage where someone else is in control of the pressure and knows how to best manipulate tight, knotted or resistant muscles.

i think the real forgotten non weight lifting related concept for added muscle growth is extreme stretching of the worked muscles

think weighted stretches held for 15-20 seconds under very strict control to avoid injury

JP has touched on this a fair bit but learned all he knows on the matter from dante trudel as many did

they did some bird wingspan studies that showed hypertrophy with extreme stretching to *disprove *stretching for hypertrophy as the strain they were putting through these birds would be intolerable and inhumane to perform on a human however these are birds in a non exercised state which is where dante trudels methods differ

he was promoting training your chest for example, getting it engorged with blood, fully pliable from the stretching of lifting weights and thoroughly warmed from training and then grabbing a couple of heavy dumbbells and doing a very controlled fly and holding it right next to the end range of motion for 15-20 seconds

you really have to work up to how much you use and be very meticulous with how you perform the stretch for obvious reasons


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> well after reading @dtmiscool posting about it recently and flirting with the idea for many years i finally opened up the ventrogluteal
> 
> completely pain free, not even a pinch, almost like i was pinning someone else
> 
> ...


 I love pinning the the ventro glute. Easier to get to than the actual glute and I actually find less painful to plunge the needle into.

Mostly use the ventro glute on blast and delts on cruise.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

OK sooooo this


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> well after reading @dtmiscool posting about it recently and flirting with the idea for many years i finally opened up the ventrogluteal
> 
> completely pain free, not even a pinch, almost like i was pinning someone else
> 
> ...


 Did mine aswell today n yesterday for first time great site


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

As it happens I tried triceps for the second time ever this morning. 0.5ml Bayer primo (100mg/ml) into each one, with the idea of opening them up to more over time. I only started this as I saw Dante reply to someone on his IG recently that the best thing for lagging triceps (aside from training/stretching) was 0.75ml into each one, twice per week (of whatever you happen to be on at the time). Since I have to pin anyway, I thought why not give it a whirl?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> As it happens I tried triceps for the second time ever this morning. 0.5ml Bayer primo (100mg/ml) into each one, with the idea of opening them up to more over time. I only started this as I saw Dante reply to someone on his IG recently that the best thing for lagging triceps (aside from training/stretching) was 0.75ml into each one, twice per week (of whatever you happen to be on at the time). Since I have to pin anyway, I thought why not give it a whirl?


 Yeah ive heard it helps with mind muscle connection because of the localized pain

Maybe I need to wack a tea cups worth in my bis n tris since they've always lagged behind the rest of my physique.

Give vg a try sometime on blast if you never have before

Literally felt like I was pinning someone else and today the pip is minimal even with 1.5ml dhb into what was a virgin site


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Chest and tris

Barbell Bench Press 
Set 1 : 102.5x10
Set 2 : 102.5x8
Set 3 : 102.5x6
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 34x10 first time doing these in months! so just feeling out the exercise
Set 2 : 34x10
Set 3 : 34x10 three easy sets of 10
Machine Decline Chest Press
Set 1 : 40x6 Couple assisted, very weak on these 
Set 2 : 30x10
Set 3 : 30x6
Set 4 : 30x5
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 
Set 1 : 17.5x10
Set 2 : 17.5x10
Set 3 : 17.5x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
Set 1 : 22.5x10
Set 2 : 22.5x9 failure and drop set

done*






token vid really, weak pressing

i remember hitting this for 18 reps back in august..

was training all my assistance with a mate of mine today and really pushing each other, hes a big ****er with great genetics for putting on muscle and of course really puts the work in the gym, it was good today to have someone spotting me and pushing me past failure but will be more of a credit when im in a calorie surplus in 4-5 months time since im literally just trying (and failing) to maintain right now

feeling a lot of systemic stress with a nasty cold that come on over the weekend and this horrendous fu**ing pip in my left quad that i just cannot shake 
ill wake up and its completely gone then few hours of moving around and it just swells back up again

i know it will clear but just been an absolute bitch even 8 days post shot

slapped another 5ml of dhb in me last night by way of delts and ventrogluteal.

came home and ate some BBQ chicken breast with blackbeans and rice

which leads me onto weight gain, i was losing a kg per week and down to 118 before this blast

after 8 days on 500mg dhb, 300mg test and 100mg tbol ED i weighed in yesterday at 121.9kg so ton of glycogen retention

really looking forward to all this biz kicking in, can feel the storm brewing already


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

I would like to try the ventrogluteal too but I'm scared to hit the bones lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ferenor said:


> I would like to try the ventrogluteal too but I'm scared to hit the bones lol


 everyone is until they do it

ive been looking at it for years but the best advice i can give is find the illiac crest then go an inch or 2 below and then step from one foot to the other side to side and youll feel the VG pop

they way i made sure for certain was to press it, stand on the foot, apply a load of pressure with my finger and then when i stepped back to my other foot it immediately dipped in from the force of my finger as the muscle relaxed

i also used these pics for a point of reference


















there is a post ITT on tnation as well, not the first pic but the second pic that another member posts with 2 black squares on it, you want to aim for the upper larger black square on post 22 by "Cortes"

https://forums.t-nation.com/t/ventrogluteal-injection-spot-location/102070


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> i also used these pics for a point of reference


 What gets me with the pictures is, you need four foot arms to be able to mimic the hand placement :confused1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TERBO said:


> What gets me with the pictures is, you need four foot arms to be able to mimic the hand placement :confused1:


 i just remove my prosthetic arm and use that as a guide


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

no but the guide is just there to show you where it is

you can still map out the top of the illiac crest using your finger tips and then just shoot between 1-2" below


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> no but the guide is just there to show you where it is
> 
> you can still map out the top of the illiac crest using your finger tips and then just shoot between 1-2" below


 Cool, might readdress using your tips


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

swole troll said:


> everyone is until they do it
> 
> ive been looking at it for years but the best advice i can give is find the illiac crest then go an inch or 2 below and then step from one foot to the other side to side and youll feel the VG pop
> 
> ...


 Always exhaustive with your answers, thanks. Tomorrow is injection day and will try.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> everyone is until they do it
> 
> ive been looking at it for years but the best advice i can give is find the illiac crest then go an inch or 2 below and then step from one foot to the other side to side and youll feel the VG pop
> 
> ...


 s**t that looks much more to the front of where I did mine lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Backs gone again!

Deadlifting just 182.5kg for 10

Got 8 reps in and another pop, back f**ked

This is turning out to not be my year so far...

Anyway deads are just done now

f**k em

I don't intend to attempt a conventional deadlift from the floor until summer now

Thankfully it's the most expendable barbell lift where aesthetics are concerned.

I'm sat in GP waiting room now hoping to push for an mri as the chiro said he believe it was a bulged disc which I ofcourse want to get properly diagnosed if that is the case.

You know now I think back I havnt had a clean year of training since 2015

2016 : patella tendinitis all year

2017: pec ruptured

2018 : gyno surgery

2019 : back is f**ked

These are all on top of the standard niggles and pains we intermittently get like tennis elbow, ac joint inflammation ect

I just can't seem to catch a break lately..

I'll get the training update posted when I get back


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear this bud.

I feel ya pain!

Herniated the same disc in my back 3 times.

The only short term advice I can give is, get a neoprene weight belt or support belt as soon as possible and get it on as tight as you comfortably can.

I even wore mine to sleep in.

Boots do one https://www.boots.com/boots-back-support-belt-larege-xlarge-10213310

Also available from Argos,eBay, Amazon etc.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Hopefully it's something that won't require surgical intervention. Get well soon.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

s**t. Sorry to hear this man. Hope everything isn't as bad as it sounds! Speedy recovery.... at least you can probably still grow them arms!!!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

@swole troll

My dad suffers from repeated back problems. As did his dad.

Haven't deadlifted properly in 2 years. Stick to lat pulldowns bud, helped my back immensely, no injuries in 4 years other than the wreckless arm wrestling incident. We're in this for the long haul


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Backs gone again!


 Gutted for you mate, hope it's sorted quick.

I've just got home from have an epidural for sciatica and lower back pain... hopefully sorts my ongoing niggles


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

cheers lads

yeah this is a real kick in the bollocks but if im honest i never felt right since i first injured it 
even when i returned to deadlifting a week or 2 ago so say pain free i still didnt feel like everything was as it should be

@Sparkey thanks mate, going to grab one of those today!

so the verdict from the GP is a herniated disk and hes referred me for a spinal MRI, just waiting for the letter

he doesnt believe this will require surgery @Sasnak

fingers crossed eh...

well the only 'positives' are i have total acceptance now and deadlifts are DONE! for a good few months 
as i said above i think ill reattempt around June (3 month break)

another couple silver linings are

deads tax the s**t out of recovery and other than the erectors arnt really that 'needed' in an aesthetic oriented routine as mine is since this initial injury

the only other positive is i can still high bar squat

i think id lose my mind if i couldnt squat or dead

many a great legs built without but i just love the barbell lifts hence powerlifting always has and always will be my passion 
even this cut and hypertrophy focused bulk will play a part in my long term goals of being a better powerlifter

for now the goals are just keep cutting fat and working on my work capacity / ability to do high volume workouts without a ridiculous amount of drop off in weights and reps 
and as @Test-e mentioned just hammer my back as a whole without the deadlift at the start of back day fatiguing all my other movements

and its stopped letting me tag people now but arbffgadm100 i think id do better in a long distance run on trenbolone than i ever will in an arm measuring contest (i assume thats a thing in aesthetic circles?)

terbo best of luck to you too mate, i can now obviously relate to how depressing back pain can be


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Back and biceps

Barbell Deadlift
Set 1 : 182.5x8 RIP back
T Bar Row 
Set 1 : 90x10
Set 2 : 90x10
Set 3 : 90x10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 75x10
Set 2 : 75x10
Set 3 : 75x10
Leverage Machine Iso Row
Set 1 : 65x10
Set 2 : 65x10
Set 3 : 65x8
Dumbbell Bicep Curl
Set 1 : 12x10
Set 2 : 12x10
Set 3 : 12x8
Dumbbell Hammer Curls
Set 1 : 10x10
Set 2 : 10x9

done*






back died on the 8th rep
another pop in the low back that im oh so familiar with after repeatedly hurting my back for over 2 months now (went into more detail in the posts above this one)

anyway so thats deadlifts off the cards now for a significant period of time 
i tried 3 weeks and that obviously didnt work even with carefully bringing deads back in and slowly trying to rebuild them so thats it, no deads til around summer time, nice knowing yous.

on to a more positive note after the deadlift everything felt lighter which is a good sign the gear is starting to assist me

still bit of pip in the quad but all the other sites ive pinned (delts, other quad, ventrogluteal) ive had nothing so obviously just a dodgy jab that was exacerbated by the fact DHB is a bit of a pippy compound at the best of times but certainly manageable when you dont get a big subq leak after training legs.

still battling a cold off as well

tough times but onward we truck


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Swole I had a microdiscectomy a few years ago mate and got told by the consultant the best way to help the disc go bk in is total rest, I had a prolapsed disc late last year which was causing sciatica and would not f**k off in the end I got signed off work and rested and it went away with some antidepressants (apparently some really help with neuro pain)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jd said:


> Swole I had a microdiscectomy a few years ago mate and got told by the consultant the best way to help the disc go bk in is total rest, I had a prolapsed disc late last year which was causing sciatica and would not f**k off in the end I got signed off work and rested and it went away with some antidepressants (apparently some really help with neuro pain)


 How long did you rest up for and by rest is that complete abstinence from training or just spinal loaded (squats, deads, barbell rows ect) ?

The antidepressants I'm assuming would have been either pregabalin or some form of diazepam as these double up as muscle relaxants


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> How long did you rest up for and by rest is that complete abstinence from training or just spinal loaded (squats, deads, barbell rows ect) ?
> 
> The antidepressants I'm assuming would have been either pregabalin or some form of diazepam as these double up as muscle relaxants


 Pregablin is for nerve pain and Diazepam is prescribed for anxiety, neither are anti depressants.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Pregablin is for nerve pain and Diazepam is prescribed for anxiety, neither are anti depressants.


 I believe tramadol is an anti that is also used as a muscle relaxant, but it can be dangerous stuff. my Mrs had it for a back issue she has the GP really didnt want to give it but the specialist insisted.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

take it back tramadol is a narcotic painkiller !


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

just asked the Mrs she said they also suggested flexeril and prozac ? sorry ill but out I have no idea what I am talking about really.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Pregablin is for nerve pain and Diazepam is prescribed for anxiety, neither are anti depressants.


 I wrongfully clubbed pregabalin in with benzos because of pregabalin's antianxiety effect which is its second most prescribed reason after nerve pain.

valium first came into popularity in America in the 1950s commonly known as "mothers little helper" as it was carelessly prescribed to bored housewives that had become depressed from the monotony of their 'clean the house, pick up the kids and make dinner 7 day a week' lifestyle

Now a days they will reluctantly prescribe it for anxiety or back pain due to how addictive it is

So maybe not now but at one stage was used to treat depression

I've never suffered from any mental conditions like anxiety, depression or paranoia outside of acute recreational drug use so I'm not really up to speed with current antidepressants and certainly not any that would treat back pain

I assumed it would be one of these 2 drugs as I can't think of what other antidepressant would be prescribed for a back issue other than those with muscle relaxing properties.

But yes you are right about pregabalin, I've actually looked it up since and there's been some suicidal tendencies associated with it and in a 2007 study on its effect on anxiety and depression they found it effective for anxiety as you mentioned but of no benefit to depression


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> I believe tramadol is an anti that is also used as a muscle relaxant, but it can be dangerous stuff. my Mrs had it for a back issue she has the GP really didnt want to give it but the specialist insisted.


 I was prescribed that along with naproxen when I shattered my big toe

Horrible s**t

Just use to make me feel like I was travel sick all day long

I find codeine the same, the whole opioid family has no appeal to me tbh and when I did smash my toe up the only thing that did cull the pain was a bottle of JD










Dropped a fu**ing great rock on my foot

Toe broke like a barber shop pole and disconnected the tip


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I was prescribed that along with naproxen when I shattered my big toe
> 
> Horrible s**t
> 
> ...


 f**k me horrible, my Mrs is now on naproxen full time for an early onset of arthritis, she says it does diddly squat other than making her feel sick. She has acupuncture once a week and says thats been the best muscle relaxer and pain relieve over everything.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

swole troll said:


> But yes you are right about pregabalin, I've actually looked it up since and there's been some suicidal tendencies associated with it and in a 2007 study on its effect on anxiety and depression they found it effective for anxiety as you mentioned but of no benefit to depression


 Been on pregablin for 4 years now and I don't suffer from depression or anxiety but it definitely does have some suicidal tendencies. Been a few times it has affected me and I know it's the pregablin.

Excellent for nerve pain which I suffer from but i wouldn't use it if there were any history of mental health issues.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

boutye911 said:


> Been on pregablin for 4 years now and I don't suffer from depression or anxiety but it definitely does have some suicidal tendencies. Been a few times it has affected me and I know it's the pregablin.
> 
> Excellent for nerve pain which I suffer from but i wouldn't use it if there were any history of mental health issues.


 sorry to hear that

must be rough

yeah seems a dicey one for some people


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

swole troll said:


> sorry to hear that
> 
> must be rough
> 
> yeah seems a dicey one for some people


 Yea can be quite scary at times. Just go through some days when you seriously think about killing yourself, even though life is good and I haven't any worries.

Increases my appetite like mad so at least there is some positives. :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Shoulders

Barbell Shoulder Press 
Set 1 : 65x10
Set 2 : 65x10
Set 3 : 65x8
Dumbbell Shoulder Press 
Set 1 : 28x10
Set 2 : 28x10
Set 3 : 28x8
Leverage Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 30x9
Set 2 : 25x10
Set 3 : 25x8
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Set 1 : 16x8
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 10x14
Cable Reverse Fly
Set 1 : 2.5x15
Set 2 : 2.5x15
Set 3 : 2.5x14

done*

definitely feeling stronger today despite eating f**k all the last few days and feeling like absolute s**t! with probably the worse head cold ive ever had

nose leaking 24/7, coughing my balls up and sinus' so blocked it was making me really foggy headed and not thinking straight 
my appetite also died on me probably eating around 2k the last couple days and temperature been jacked right up

anyway i feel on the tail end of it now and despite all that i was feeling strong today, hitting a couple seated barbell OHP pbs (best is 62.5kg x10) 
im much stronger on standing having done 82.5kg for 10 before but i cant do them now with my back

which leads me onto my next topic

ive been doing a ton of reading since ive been sick, mainly Stuart McGill's work, bit of stan efferding and snippets from the book 'the gift of injury' 
and ive started as of today to incorporate a pre workout warm up using the McGill big 3 that consists of

bird dog 6,4,2 reps each held for 10 seconds 
mcgill curl up again following 6,4,2 for 10 seconds 
and finally side planks for 4 sets of 10 seconds rotating to the other side each set

mcgill is more a fan of doing 10 second intense holds rather than planking all day long and instead increasing the number of 'reps' you do rather than the time

ill be doing this pre wo every training day

more on it here for those that give a f**k : https://squatuniversity.com/2018/06/21/the-mcgill-big-3-for-core-stability/

not much more to add 
still feel like ass
really been struggling to stay hydrated 
back still sore

feels like im really being tested this year so far 
hopefully i can catch a break soon and start progressing a bit


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

What you injured in your back, muscular or skeletal?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GTT said:


> What you injured in your back, muscular or skeletal?


 Awaiting MRI

GP and chiropractor both think I've got a herniated disk


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Legs

Barbell Full Squat
Set 1 : 142.5x10
Set 2 : 142.5x10
Set 3 : 142.5x9
Stiff Leg Block Pull
Set 1 : 100x10
Set 2 : 100x10
Set 3 : 100x10
Leg Press Machine With One Leg 
Set 1 : 90x10
Set 2 : 90x10
Set 3 : 80x8
Seated Leg Curl
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x10
Leg Extensions
Set 1 : 55x10
Set 2 : 55x10
Set 3 : 55x10

done*

so all in all a good workout, every single lift is up in reps from last week with all the isolation stuff feeling very easy and i got an extra rep on my last set of squats compared to last week 
im also 1kg down in body weight so even more of a brucie bonus on the progress front

of course the back had to spoil the good news by way of playing up during the SUPER light stiff leg block pulls so theyre now out in favor of seated leg curl and in place of seated leg curl on the list above will be standing one leg ham curl

just rolling with the punches.

going to switch out my flats for oly shoes since the squats are true high bar atg just makes the stability a little easier.

pip completely went in my left quad from the DHB, had no pip in either delt or my VG so 100% certain now it was just a subq leak that naffed my left quad up 
i still think on the whole dhb is pippy gear but if you heat it up and inject with decent technique you shouldnt have any issues

did all my core stuff pre wo, just like the cardio assume this is in there all the time unless i state otherwise

not much else to add
next week should be a bit better 
must admit im really struggling staying away from the strength training 
might just move back toward some heavy presses at least, the squats im not ****in about with heavy stuff until my back is 100% but yea toying with the heavier presses 
we'll see

have a good weekend ****os


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> *Legs
> 
> Barbell Full Squat
> Set 1 : 142.5x10
> ...


 Do you think the front squats could be detrimental to your back issues? You will still be putting pressure on your lower back with the weight. Only going on what I've been told when I've had a prolapsed disc mate and that's to do f**k all that puts pressure on the lower back (this is from 2 GP's and also a private consultant)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jd said:


> Do you think the front squats could be detrimental to your back issues? You will still be putting pressure on your lower back with the weight. Only going on what I've been told when I've had a prolapsed disc mate and that's to do f**k all that puts pressure on the lower back (this is from 2 GP's and also a private consultant)


 It's a high bar back squat not a front squat I'm doing

The app I use to track just calls it a 'full squat'

Touch wood it hasn't been so far

Well it has been putting pressure as it's weight on my back but it causes no pain

I think maybe because I am (was) a 255kg squatter that 140kg can easily be supported by the muscles of my back and they keep a lot of the load off my spine

I could be completely wrong but for now I'm letting pain be my guide and so far high bar squats don't aggravate it, deadlifts of any sort and low bar squats do aggravate it

Here's to hoping


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> It's a high bar back squat not a front squat I'm doing
> 
> The app I use to track just calls it a 'full squat'
> 
> ...


 Ok mate, I can only talk from experience I wasn't doing much at all and I didn't see any improvement until I stopped everything whatsoever, I'd even lift with my legs to pick up something 2kg, have you spoke to a specialist about what you can/cannot lift? I don't mean a gp


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jd said:


> Ok mate, I can only talk from experience I wasn't doing much at all and I didn't see any improvement until I stopped everything whatsoever, I'd even lift with my legs to pick up something 2kg, have you spoke to a specialist about what you can/cannot lift? I don't mean a gp


 You sound like you know a lot more than I do

I'm just coping as best I can tbh mate

So far if it doesn't hurt or feel weird / precarious I keep it in

It's far from a bulletproof approach but I've not seen a specialist yet

Only a private chiropractor and my gp who both suggested a herniated disk

I've done a fair bit of reading of Stuart McGill, watched a bit of Stan efferding talks on it and spoken to people I know personally who've been though similar like my brother and from what I've pieced together so far;

If it hurts don't do it

Work on core strength and rehab

Walk frequently / avoid extended periods of sitting around

Do everything I can pain free.

I'm awaiting my letter from the hospital with my MRI appointment but I'll post up all the results

Maybe the fact I can squat pain free at these lighter weights and high bar is a good sign of the severity (or lack of) of my herniation?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Do you ever go on holiday st? Just that I've never seen you post something along the lines of "the Mrs has booked us a week in abc and we are staying at xyz and there's no frikkin gym"

Just think you could probably do with a break away somewhere!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Do you ever go on holiday st? Just that I've never seen you post something along the lines of "the Mrs has booked us a week in abc and we are staying at xyz and there's no frikkin gym"
> 
> Just think you could probably do with a break away somewhere!


 I've done a fair bit of travel but it has tapered off a bit over last few years what with me picking up a second and at one point third job it's difficult juggling prolonged time off

Funny you should mention it though because we are off on holiday in a few months time for first time since 2013, only a week in Tenerife but be good to clear the head and lift absolutely f**k all bar my suitcase


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Update on the back from yesterday

Whether it's the McGill big 3 too soon, squatting or the super light sldl I did yesterday my back has been f**ked!! today

I'm going to first eliminate the sldl and see how that treats me this week

Failing that I'll drop the McGill big 3

Failing that I'll drop the squats

Failing that I might try to PCT my long fried hpta because I've honestly had a gutsfull

I think the likelihood of getting any notable production back up and running is slim but at least I'll have a goal to work toward lol

My best advice is work your core isometrically with planks, side planks and farmers walks and yokes if you have access because those beltless squats and deadlifts are NOT enough to develop a balanced and protective core

don't neglect your hamstrings, most strength training programs imo do not have enough hamstring work, you can do as I did and rely heavily on your quads to get it up past the knee then use your erectors and glutes to lock out your deads, don't, build your hamstrings up from both ends with curls, stiff leg deadlifts, RDLs and glute ham raises

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Laters tossers


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

You ever had hyperextensions or raises in any of your regimes? direct core work is damn important, like you I believed what people always preached it's getting worked enough with compounds - is it sh*te.

Sorry to hear about so, it's a wonder you're even still training bud. you're not joking about a potential pct and I don't blame you lol.

I was gonna say prior to your back going... again. I'd drop the squat & deadlift for a full year. It's probably best taking your losses now and taking a good break, sure you'll lose strength, but you'll limit any further damage and somewhat save your back. it will be both squatting & dl variations being culprit.

Perhaps focus on a big press for the mental masturbation of things even though adding a merely 5kg seems eternity.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> You ever had hyperextensions or raises in any of your regimes? direct core work is damn important, like you I believed what people always preached it's getting worked enough with compounds - is it sh*te.
> 
> Sorry to hear about so, it's a wonder you're even still training bud. you're not joking about a potential pct and I don't blame you lol.
> 
> ...


 I've had them in in the past yes but nothing much recently

I firmly believe my issues are down to

Weak hamstrings

Unbalanced core (part over, part under developed)

Too much high intensity work.

It's too late now but at least when I am better I know what to pay attention to.

I 'think' I'm getting away with the squats as they're high bar atg so minimal spinal flexion

I'll be trying to keep them in over the next couple weeks

If it's still f**ked / not improving or getting worse then I'll reluctantly pull squats and focus on my presses, back, arms and hitting my legs with machines

I felt really defeated yesterday, with a clear head I can say that this can be worked around

I'll finish this cycle off and assess as I go


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Chest and tris

Bench
Set 1 : 80kgx5
Set 2 : 95kgx5
Set 3 : 120kgx7
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x10
Machine Decline Chest Press
Set 1 : 30x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x10 plus 2 additional reps beyond failure and a super slow eccentric burnout 
Cable Cross Over
Set 1 : 10x10
Set 2 : 10x10
Set 3 : 10x8
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown
Set 1 : 20x10
Set 2 : 20x10
Set 3 : 20x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
Set 1 : 15x20
Set 2 : 15x19
Cable Pallof Press with Rotation 
Set 1 : 3.75x20
Set 2 : 3.75x20
Set 3 : 3.75x20
Set 4 : 3.75x20

done*

should have filmed that top set of bench today, safe to say the tbol is really kicking in, what a great med, literally f**k all sides and all of a sudden even whilst losing 1kg per week bodyweight my strength shoots up

we're not near PB territory but literally every single lift has gone up considerably since last week

gone back to 531 on my main lifts since sets of 10 was boring me to tears, my training partner is into his powerbuilding and its done his size no disservice and obviously with the PL background its close to my heart so 531 it is, then worry about the fluff n pump

feeling much better today, back feeling good, got my MRI booked in for 2 weeks time

ive juggled my leg session around and im going to be going back to my old spit n sawdust gym for legs on fridays now as there is far more leg equipment and a reverse hyperextension bench which is probably one of the only things along with core work that you can do to fix a dodgy back

and on the topic of core work ive taken out the mcgill big 3 and instead will be finishing each workout with either pallof press for obliques / anti rotational strengthening or plank for overall core / anti flexion strengthening.

so i touched on the tbol a bit above, fu**ing lovely med will defo be running it again, i actually lowered the dose as well to 50mg when my back started playing up and im still getting this significant strength boost at 14 days in, will probably keep it at this dose, i feel for cutting its even more important to get the most from as little as possible and i know theres people on here that rate taking 30mg of test per week or some bullshit when cutting but id prefer to take a dose that will not only preserve maximal muscle mass but also maintain performance (which TRT wont do in a deficit) and look more full during a time when flatness along with the mental games is at its highest.

the DHB has been fine since ive mixed it 1.7ml dhb and 0.5ml test ive been getting no pip worth reporting 
defo just a freak shot with my quad last week, did lats yesterday and they feel a bit tight but nothing any worse than any other compound

still early days for physique changes, that and im still 118kg with high bf and cutting 1kg a week for the beautiful combo of fat AND flat but nonetheless i thought i best take a couple snaps at 2 weeks in


























onward we truck

feeling far more positive today

lets just keep them fingers, toes and balls crossed that the high bar squats dont aggravate my back and then i got myself a sound routine i can happily cut right down to very lean with and preserve my muscle as best i can


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> so i touched on the tbol a bit above, fu**ing lovely med will defo be running it again, i actually lowered the dose as well to 50mg when my back started playing up and im still getting this significant strength boost at 14 days in,


 This is why I'm going to run Primo in the summer, Spent years on here reading how s**t tbol is etc, finally ran it and its a very good med. Always read primo is piss weak but know lads that are in amazing shape that love it

Can only think its down to lads using s**t labs or having no muscle at all expecting Tbol to turn them into Arnie after 6 weeks, I definitely feel the more muscle you carry the more you can actually see what a steroid is doing for you and I was very impressed with Tbol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> This is why I'm going to run Primo in the summer, Spent years on here reading how s**t tbol is etc, finally ran it and its a very good med. Always read primo is piss weak but know lads that are in amazing shape that love it
> 
> Can only think its down to lads using s**t labs or having no muscle at all expecting Tbol to turn them into Arnie after 6 weeks, I definitely feel the more muscle you carry the more you can actually see what a steroid is doing for you and I was very impressed with Tbol.


 generally the same people that will use tren every single cycle because even if they train like a tit and eat like s**t theyll still look like they lift on tren

ive kept all my variables steady including my 1000kcal *deficit* and even so ive topped ALL of my lifts today for the past month so the tbol has been great for strength even on a cut

i look forward to trying it again in a bulk in the future some time since all the harsh orals crush my appetite


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Back and bis

Dumbbell One Arm Row
Set 1 : 42x10
Set 2 : 42x10
Set 3 : 42x10
Set 4 : 42x10
Set 5 : 42x10
Set 6 : 42x10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 80x10
Set 2 : 80x10
Set 3 : 80x9
Leverage Machine Iso Row
Set 1 : 50x10
Set 2 : 50x9
Set 3 : 50x8
Cable Straight Arm Push Down
Set 1 : 15x15
Set 2 : 15x12
Set 3 : 15x10
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
Set 1 : 12x10
Set 2 : 12x10
Set 3 : 12x10
Dumbbell Hammer Curls
Set 1 : 9x20
Set 2 : 9x13
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:20
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:30

done*






pretty boring session lol

i dont know how people go in and intentionally dont do the big barbell movements unless theyre injured

this session barely touched the sides

ive had to drop the pallof press as i feel like its too soon for these anti rotation exercises and theyre putting a bit of torque on my injured disk so just going to be doing plank every training session instead.

not much else to add, back will probably be my most boring day of the week now i cant deadlift or do barbell rows but just trying to be grateful i can still work my entire back bar the erectors


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

sponge2015 said:


> This is why I'm going to run Primo in the summer, Spent years on here reading how s**t tbol is etc, finally ran it and its a very good med. Always read primo is piss weak but know lads that are in amazing shape that love it
> 
> Can only think its down to lads using s**t labs or having no muscle at all expecting Tbol to turn them into Arnie after 6 weeks, I definitely feel the more muscle you carry the more you can actually see what a steroid is doing for you and I was very impressed with Tbol.


 Primo is fu**ing awesome, mate!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

swole troll said:


> generally the same people that will use tren every single cycle because even if they train like a tit and eat like s**t theyll still look like they lift on tren
> 
> ive kept all my variables steady including my 1000kcal *deficit* and even so ive topped ALL of my lifts today for the past month so the tbol has been great for strength even on a cut
> 
> i look forward to trying it again in a bulk in the future some time since all the harsh orals crush my appetite


 Deffo. This.

People saying mast/primo/var are s**t meds and need mega dosing to see effect are generally used to running 1+g stronger stuff (test/deca/tren) practically all year, on top of a boat load of "power-orals" (drol/dbol/winny).

I am (according to Ghost Recon's estimate a few days ago) about 9% right now, done using 200/200 test/deca.. and a bit of primo.. for 6 weeks. This is also post surgery. I've lost zero muscle and got leaner. It's because I train properly and eat properly. (side note: I tried DNP in an attempt to get uber peeled and lasted two days at 100mg a day before chinning it off. Disgusting drug!! The lethargy, headaches and gas it gave me were unbearable. They literally made going to work untenable.)

As you say, guys running tren and the like year round, while popping 100mg drol just to squat 3 plates... its not only pathetic but speaks to their work ethic in the gym and kitchen.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Something you might be interested in trying is bear crawls. You have to have more stability than a plank (in the shoulders as well as the 'core'), they are less boring (and if done properly much, much harder). They should be OK with your back too, mate.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Deffo. This.
> 
> People saying mast/primo/var are s**t meds and need mega dosing to see effect are generally used to running 1+g stronger stuff (test/deca/tren) practically all year, on top of a boat load of "power-orals" (drol/dbol/winny).
> 
> ...


 Yep you see it all the time

I've used tren once or twice in the past 2 years iirc

I think it's an excellent drug, one of the best there is, but at a huge cost to health

Part of the problem as well is it gives a unique look so that you can have less muscle mass than you appear to have due to the insane amount of glycogen retention and fullness that it brings

I die a little inside any time someone says "tren was the first time I actually felt like I was on steroids"

It's like trenbolone and dianabol have become the bench marks for all other PEDs


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

What gear and dosage are you running then? Do you have any hematocrit and or rbc problems?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ferenor said:


> What gear and dosage are you running then? Do you have any hematocrit and or rbc problems?


 50mg tbol

300mg test

500mg dhb

All nexus

Most of the time my bloodwork (which is usually done 8-10 weeks post blast) turns up with RBC at the top end of the range

However this is the first time I've ran DHB so I'll be interested to see bloods 6 weeks post cycle

I donate blood quarterly

Do regular cardio

And stay very hydrated at all times


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Damn I only struggle with hematocrit... the rest is not bad even on tren


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ferenor said:


> Damn I only struggle with hematocrit... the rest is not bad even on tren


 Without a doubt cholesterol is my Achilles heel

Blood pressure never gets worrying even running silly doses, holding a ton of water, taking high dose anadrol, dbol or being 144kg bodyweight

hematology as I said it'll just be high end of scale on rbc but never had anything out of range when I've taken bloods even when running eq, anadrol or just high dose cycles

E2 I keep a tight reign on off blast (on cycle it doesn't matter too much, sides permitting ofcourse)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

What readings do you get on cholesterol. Whilst so far I've only had bloods done on test and winni they came back more or less in range, hdl 0.9 ldl 3.2 total 4.8. I cannot remember tryglycerides but they never have been out. Taken by gp who stated "no clinical change", or in other words stay on my current 20mg atorvastatin.

When natural (no gear) my levels were about the same (same dose of statin)

Without statins my ldl rocketed to 6.9 and I spent 3 months eating beans for breakfast, peas for lunch and cabbage for dinner, okay, that's a slight exaggeration but my diet was as clean as it could possibly be and when I got retested my ldl went down from like 6.9 to 6.8.

Whilst I've only a snapshot to date it seems I can use gear and have normal cholesterol levels if I take statins. If I don't take statins my chol rockets whether I'm on gear or not.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> When natural (no gear) my levels were about the same (same dose of statin)


 Do you know what your liver values look like mate, mine were shot to hell on statins so had to stop them?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Do you know what your liver values look like mate, mine were shot to hell on statins so had to stop them?


 They haven't tested them since October 17 (I write my results down) but they were fine then. I didn't ask or note the actual values down though. I wasn't on gear at the time of that test not having used for ages. I'll definitely ask next time.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> What readings do you get on cholesterol. Whilst so far I've only had bloods done on test and winni they came back more or less in range, hdl 0.9 ldl 3.2 total 4.8. I cannot remember tryglycerides but they never have been out. Taken by gp who stated "no clinical change", or in other words stay on my current 20mg atorvastatin.
> 
> When natural (no gear) my levels were about the same (same dose of statin)
> 
> ...


 I'll pull up my most recent bloods when I'm at the pc

Generally my hdl won't be great but ldl won't be horrendous

Total cholesterol is generally quite low which I attribute to my plant sterol supplementation

Worth noting that it doesn't sound too bad based on what I've said above but you have to remember I don't get bloods done until about 2-3 months post blast.

I'm really interested to see where I am after this blast though as I've been eating immaculately clean for the past few months with no desire to deviate

Whereas in the past in prep for some powerlifting meets I've literally eaten McDonald's every day for the last 4-6 weeks leading into the comp


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> 50mg tbol
> 
> 300mg test
> 
> ...


 How are you finding the tbol mate...do you think it would be useful for boxing or are the pumps bad


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jonk891 said:


> How are you finding the tbol mate...do you think it would be useful for boxing or are the pumps bad


 I'm guessing you could super low dose it

Can't say for sure as I don't box

At 50mg the pumps are there but nothing crazy

100mg and boxing.. forget about it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Shoulders

Seated OHP
Set 1 : 60x5
Set 2 : 75x1
Set 3 : 85x1
Set 4 : 90x3
Set 5 : 65x13
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 30x10
Set 2 : 30x10
Set 3 : 30x13
Leverage Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 30x10
Set 2 : 30x10
Set 3 : 30x13 drop set down to 10kg per side for a burn out set to failure
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 10x15 drop set down to 5kg for all out failure
Smith Machine Shrug
Set 1 : 60x15
Set 2 : 60x15
Set 3 : 60x17
Cable Reverse Fly
Set 1 : 2.5x15
Set 2 : 2.5x15
Set 3 : 2.5x15
Plank 
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:25

done *






the seated ohp 90kg x3 is actually a PB, ive hit it for 5 standing but i find these harder since you cant lean back as much when you start to struggle
standing ohp the rep work is easier than seated ohp but with seated ohp the 1rm are easier since you are starting from the top so you can get a stretch reflex.

you might be looking at those plank times and thinking wtf is this but ive done more planking in the past week (9 x 30 seconds) than i have in my entire life
im also doing them stuart mcgill style not where you just flaccidly hold the rest of you and tense your abs, im focusing on contracting everything to near the point of cramping, glutes, core, quads ect, pretty much trembling from the tension from the moment i get into position

besides ive squatted 255kg in a belt, my core isnt exactly weak on the hole, its just shite for this kind of work which is why this is rehab for this injury but also a long term investment in preventing further injury.

all my working weights from last week where it was going something like 10,10,8 are now flying on the tbol, dumbbell ohp for example, last week was 28kg for 10,10,8 and then today i got 30kg for 10,10,13

same for the machine ohp

just scroll back to my last shoulder session and youll see everything is going up despite me dropping a kilo a week in bodyweight

ive beat it to death now but honestly tbol is a great med, we're week 3 of the dhb but its cyp ester so its not going to be doing a whole lot just yet but im really feeling and seeing a boost in all my numbers that i can only attribute to the tbol since im in such a hefty calorie deficit

ill review the whole cycle at the end of this log but so far enjoying it and its barely taken off yet

117 ish kg










legs tomorrow, should be interesting, going back to one of my favorite gyms, very spit n sawdust but a TON of equipment including loads of leg stuff and a reverse hyper which is exactly what i need right now with my back


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> I've beat it to death now but honestly tbol is a great med, we're week 3 of the dhb but its cyp ester so its not going to be doing a whole lot just yet but im really feeling and seeing a boost in all my numbers that i can only attribute to the tbol since im in such a hefty calorie deficit
> 
> ill review the whole cycle at the end of this log but so far enjoying it and its barely taken off yet


 I found I was still seeing effects from the DHB after about 7 weeks while with Test E it normally peaks for me around week 4/5 then just steady growth from there, DHB seemed to take longer to get going but by week 6/7 I was still looking in the mirror seeing new veins and changes in my body.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> *done *


 Impressive stuff mate... never thought I would see you doing planks, but definitely food for thought on the core benefits :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TERBO said:


> Impressive stuff mate... never thought I would see you doing planks, but definitely food for thought on the core benefits :thumbup1:


 if youve got the core strength for that static hold stuff then id opt for ab wheel roll outs instead

the reason im doing planks is my core is underdeveloped in this regard and any back specialist worth their weight in salt will prescribe core work for herniated disks (assuming they can be performed pain free)

i think from now on ill finish up every session with some core work indefinitely
so many benefits in terms of injury prevention and just overall strength and stability


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Bench? and legs

Bench press
Set 1 : 100x1
Set 2 : 120x1
Set 3 : 135x1.5 very annoyed about this
Squat
Set 1 : 110x5
Set 2 : 127.5x5
Set 3 : 145x5
Seated Leg Curl
Set 1 : 70x10
Set 2 : 70x10
Set 3 : 70x8
Unilateral Leg Press
Set 1 : 60x10
Set 2 : 60x10
Set 3 : 60x7
Lying Leg Curls
Set 1 : 70x10
Set 2 : 70x10
Set 3 : 70x8
Leg Extensions
Set 1 : 56x10
Set 2 : 56x10
Set 3 : 56x9
Reverse Hyper Extension
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 10x15
Set 4 : 10x16

done*






right so now the break down and reasoning

bench i am well pissed off about, the floor at that gym is absolutely shite for benching, slippery af on the first bench i was using and then the second bench was one of those weird self handout benches and just completely f**ked my set up, hence the misgroove

135kg x 2 WAS 100% there just had the variables stacked against me: faffing about with benches, s**t leg drive on first bench and loose set up on the second plus i hammered the s**t out my shoulders yesterday so whatever

now why am i benching on 'leg day' during this bro split phase of training for me?

well im back in the meet
i figured last night i hit an easy 120 x 7 on monday, ive already paid for the meet months back before i got injured and im off work next week so i figured f**k it im going to go in and hit a bench attempt

no squat or dead just 3 attempts at bench

certainly wont be any PBs but doing it for the crack

this also means there will be a dietary break for the next 9 days leading into the meet, ive upped my calories by 500 and am cutting out the cardio
at worse ill gain a lb but it'll be worth the trade off to restoke the metabolism and give my strength a little kick during this last week of tbol

ill get straight back on it post meet for a solid month, go on holiday and again take another break from the cut then when i come back its just health for leather to the finish line.

squats today were utter shite, no idea why but is what it is

i didnt really like that unilateral leg press, really loaded the knee at a weird angle

so all in all not a great day

here's the plan

Monday 1st : bench 140kg x2, 120kg 2x3
Wednesday 3rd : bench 145kg 2x1 
Friday 5th : bench 100kg 3x1 working on commands, pause and leg drive 
Sunday 7th : meet

all lifts are subject to 5kg variance depending on how the warm ups move

that will be the entirety of my training for the next 9 days then back on it monday 8th


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

quick update since upping my kcals by 500kcal and doubling tbol to 100mg ive put on a kg in a day and it all seems to have just filled me out which is obvious with that kind of weight gain that it can only be water and glycogen retention

i dont think ive ever visibly retained so much glycogen in such a short space of time










ive kept my food immaculate and am pulling cardio between now and the meet inc all other work other than bench and maybe some light lat and rear delt work

today ive eaten oats with PB for breakfast then 2 meals of beef and potato

going to eat some salmon and rice with veg in a minute then some greek yog tonight

also snagged a few flank steaks from costco so thats a good 2-3 days worth of mid day meals sorted (breakfast is always eggs and rye or porridge and pre bed is always greek yog)










ive also started slamming 25g creatine daily and taking scolding hot epsom salt baths pre bed for the ATP production and recovery respectively

i mean if im honest this preparation will still be shite given the time frame and circumstance but ill be damned if i dont give it my all regardless 
id accept a 150kg bench as minimum third attempt again given the circumstance of spending the last however many months in a 1000kcal deficit, fu**ing my back up and moving completely away from PL and any work over 70% of my 1RM

but this is just a bit of fun for a comp i already paid for and a comp i can still bench in pain free

if youve never competed in powerlifting or strongman then you might not understand why someone would go 'just for the sake of it' but its because even though i will not be performing anywhere near my best i still will and always do have a good day, meeting like minded people and enjoying some heavy lifting.

starting GH at 4iu monday to friday tomorrow 
will probably stay at this dose for the next 3-4 months before upping to 6iu monday to friday alongside slin when i bulk up 
this of course wont happen until i am very lean

which leads me to this last point, this is merely a dietary break, the surplus is still completely clean bar maybe the meal post weigh in where i might eat a pizza for the sodium retention, kcals and as a final cheat meal before i steam back into the cut the day after the meet guns blazing for another month or so then ill go on holiday, not monitor the kcals again and then when im back its flat out til the finish line

this was over 3 years ago, im much bigger and stronger than i was then despite the pec rupture and surgery in between










my intention is to reach this level of body fat and then keep cutting.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> *Bench? and legs
> 
> Bench press
> Set 1 : 100x1
> ...


 Hey Mate, Can you share the cues that you keep in mind while squatting?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> Hey Mate, Can you share the cues that you keep in mind while squatting?


 Approach the bar

Tight upper back with retracted scapula, grip the bar as narrow as comfortably possible and roll under / wedge bar into traps or rear delts depending on squat style

Brace core then walk out

Spread the floor twisting my toes outward in the shoe once I have my stance

Brace core and glutes

Descend sitting into the hips if low bar or onto the calves if high bar

Rubbing chest on the wall in front of me if high bar, hips back and down like I'm sitting on a chair if low bar aiming to really get torque at the hip joint (hard to describe what I'm going for)

Soon as I hit depth it's just drive into the floor like a leg press with a small amount of hip hinge in mind if low bar or just straight off the quads if high.

Sorry if that's just a messy list of shite but it's hard to describe what someone needs to focus on without them squatting there in front of you


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Approach the bar
> 
> Tight upper back with retracted scapula, grip the bar as narrow as comfortably possible and roll under / wedge bar into traps or rear delts depending on squat style
> 
> ...


 I understand mate. Thanks for the details


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

2nd to last session before the meet

*Bench 
worked up to 140kg 2x1
backed off to 120kg 3x2 
Lat pulldown 
65kg x10
70kg x10
75kg x10
Low row machine 
60kg 2x10*

done






bench felt surprisingly good all thing considering

i have one more session on weds where ill work up to 2x1 with 145-150kg

depending on how they move will decide my opener

my biggest issue with bench is stability on the descent, @Jakemaguire has pointed this out to me a couple times in the past now and it is a glaring weakness when i watch footage back and see my triceps kicking back and forward during the descent hemorrhaging power

probably a case of just building my weak, long and thin arms up but in a 1 week surplus this wont be happening so just going to hit my numbers weds then get back on the cut post meet monday

definitely something i will address on the next bulk though in 3-4 months time.

pinned 4iu GH this morning 
tbol still in at 100mg daily 
dhb causing literally 0 pip now so yeah dont let my initial post scare you off, at 100mg per ml the pip is no concern (provided you dont goof your shot)

pulled all cardio and off work for a week so just relaxing and focusing on trying to hit something half tidy (for me) at the meet sunday and then back at it on the road to the vein train


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Final bench session pre meet

Bench
Set 1 : 145x1
Set 2 : 145x1
Set 3 : 125x2
Set 4 : 125x2
Set 5 : 125x2
Low Row
Set 1 : 80x8
Set 2 : 80x8
Lat Pull Down
Set 1 : 75x8
Set 2 : 75x8

done*






Could have done with a pause but still fatigued from benching 48hrs ago

thats it now, worlds shortest meet prep

just going to rest up between now and sunday and consume these 2kg of flank steak n rice


















already ate a lb today with 500g rice split over 2 meals

GH is already! making me feel a bit tired out, napping daily since starting it 
im very susceptible to this side from GH

probably going to bang in 100mg of test suspension and 1.25mg of mtren sunday morning just because i got it laying about and need all variables in my favor given the notice period for this meet

yes its for fun but i still want to perform at my best that i can under the circumstances

ill try to get someone to film it sunday but currently everyone i know is either working or just cba to come along (think its going to be a long day)

might update again if anything relevant happens

i may or may not do a deload sesh friday, we'll see....


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Good luck in the meet mate. All the best.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

All the best with the meet man.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smash the meet bro, where is it?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Smash the meet bro, where is it?


 Cheers mate, it's in Bristol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Cheers mate, it's in Bristol


 Little far for me, I would of come and checked it out if was closer.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Little far for me, I would of come and checked it out if was closer.


 Keep an eye on https://gpcgb.org

To see the upcoming comps, they do them all over the country

You can go in and bench only if you're interested


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Good luck. :thumbup1:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Keep an eye on https://gpcgb.org
> 
> To see the upcoming comps, they do them all over the country
> 
> You can go in and bench only if you're interested


 Good luck mate.

What's the diff between raw and equipped on each left?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck st.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> What's the diff between raw and equipped on each left?


 raw squat = knee wraps up to 2.5m or sleeves, belt and wrist wraps
equipped = all of the above plus double or triple ply squat suit

raw bench = belt and wrist wraps 
equipped = all of the above plus double or triple ply bench shirt

raw deadlift = belt and wrist wraps 
equipped = all of the above plus deadlift suit

i dont know a great deal about how much gear adds and there is a real 'art' (if you can call it that) to learning each item of gear and being the exact weight within 5lb of each piece of gear you use to get the most out of it

a guy at a gym i train at benches around 140kg raw and hit a 200kg bench in a double ply suit

jim wendler was squatting between 270-290kg raw when he hit his 452kg squat

and eddie halls biggest raw deadlift was 462kg but he pulled 500kg under a year later in a deadlift suit (deadlift suits have the smallest effect for geared lifters)

so adds a s**t load to your lifts, not a fan personally


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> raw squat = knee wraps up to 2.5m or sleeves, belt and wrist wraps
> equipped = all of the above plus double or triple ply squat suit
> 
> raw bench = belt and wrist wraps
> ...


 Cheers mate, whats the benefit of people wearing wrist wraps when squatting?

Also, seen people use elbow sleeves when deadlifting? what's the deal with that lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@swole troll I was going to pm you mate but thought put in here in case anyone else find it useful, got my bloods back couple days ago all surprisingly well, slightly raised liver and slightly high cholesterol, I know you suffer with cholesterol wonderd whst other sups be useful getting it down, I've recently brought citrus bergamont.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers mate, whats the benefit of people wearing wrist wraps when squatting?
> 
> Also, seen people use elbow sleeves when deadlifting? what's the deal with that lol


 wrist wraps when squatting is for people that low bar and can get a bit of torque on the wrist from pulling the bar down to engage their lats and upper back more

elbow sleeves during deadlift is a (feeble imo) attempt to keep the arm straighter and minimize the risk of bicep rupture but if youre pulling with a crooked arm you need to address your form not stick a shitty bandaid on it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> @swole troll I was going to pm you mate but thought put in here in case anyone else find it useful, got my bloods back couple days ago all surprisingly well, slightly raised liver and slightly high cholesterol, I know you suffer with cholesterol wonderd whst other sups be useful getting it down, I've recently brought citrus bergamont.


 liver:
nac 600-1200mg daily 
tudca 250-500mg daily (assuming values are really bad and or you are wanting to run orals now or soon)

lipids: 
citrus bergamot 500mg daily 
fish oil 3000mg daily 
LISS cardio 20-30mins, 3-4 x weekly

plant sterols daily to lower total cholesterol

aside from that increase fibre consumption, cut out or minimize processed sugars
consume salmon x2 per week and a half an avocado x2 per week
general dietary clean up


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> liver:
> nac 600-1200mg daily
> tudca 250-500mg daily (assuming values are really bad and or you are wanting to run orals now or soon)
> 
> ...


 Yeah liver doesn't actually tell me what it is just says slightly raised???

edit; it does its 50


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah liver doesn't actually tell me what it is just says slightly raised???
> 
> View attachment 170595


 nothing to be concerned about there tbh mate

just get some citrus bergamot and eat more healthy fats (salmon, avocado, brazil nuts, macadamia nuts ect)

its a pisser but if you cba cardio is massive, even just 20-30mins on a low intensity setting on the treadmill 3x per week helps to offset every negative steroids bring
the single best 'supplement' to gear use bar none


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> nothing to be concerned about there tbh mate
> 
> just get some citrus bergamot and eat more healthy fats (salmon, avocado, brazil nuts, macadamia nuts ect)
> 
> ...


 I'm going to add cardio in mate eod in morning go for run with the dog fasted, just needs to warm up a bit more. I'm eating a lot better have orderd some nac today, I'm really enjoying gym and food at moment, feels nice not to be on, dropped my cruise down to 230mg a week aswel, having a good long cruise 4 - 6 months.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm going to add cardio in mate eod in morning go for run with the dog fasted, just needs to warm up a bit more. I'm eating a lot better have orderd some nac today, I'm really enjoying gym and food at moment, feels nice not to be on, dropped my cruise down to 230mg a week aswel, having a good long cruise 4 - 6 months.


 Plenty of options you can do to make it more fun as well. You feel sooo much more better when your fitness improves as well.

Skipping

Swimming

Pad/bag work

HIIT

Some that I really enjoy.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> Plenty of options you can do to make it more fun as well. You feel sooo much more better when your fitness improves as well.
> 
> Skipping
> 
> ...


 Little jog eod do me mate I don't want to be loosing any weight.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Little jog eod do me mate I don't want to be loosing any weight.


 Oh go on, skip when you take the dog out... post a video :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

fortunately for myself i dont find cardio a bore at all

my only issues in the past have been back pumps from being so heavy, worrying about having to eat more calories and worrying about the absolutely minuscule effect it will have on overall gains (not even worth trying to quantify)

as far as actual cardio goes i love the way i feel all the time when doing regular cardio, i like how i feel immediately post cardio and i actually find plodding away on a treadmill somewhat therapeutic just mulling thoughts over and getting things into perspective

i agree with pancake though if it is something people struggle to adhere to varying the type of cardio you do can keep it interesting


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pancake' said:


> Plenty of options you can do to make it more fun as well. You feel sooo much more better when your fitness improves as well.
> 
> Skipping
> 
> ...


 Quite enjoy the lat pump I get from doing breaststroke, plus swimming is great exercise if you have injuries especially back, light exercise and the water warms the muscle


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

GTT said:


> Quite enjoy the lat pump I get from doing breaststroke, plus swimming is great exercise if you have injuries especially back, light exercise and the water warms the muscle


 Yeah mate it's brilliant swimming.

I just try to do more than lifting tbh.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

simply was not my day

i mean i cant complain after 10 days prep, a herniated disk, 3 month calorie deficit and training in the 6-10 rep range but i honestly still expected more from myself

warm ups were dogshit as i arrived late so i did 60kg x3, 100kg x1, 120kg x1 and then about 45 seconds later i did 135kg x1 so far from ideal

on the platform:

*142.5kg fu**ing flew as shown 
150kg felt like someone had their hand on the bar *

my best in the gym is 162.5kg 
my best in competition is 157.5kg 
i wasnt going to get close to either today so i bowed out of my third attempt since this was just for fun and i paid for it months ago when i was still healthy and getting stronger

i guess the positive is that i managed to get within 10% of my all time best bench with fa notice or preparation
if i hadnt injured my back 2 months ago id have got the 700kg total today but not itll just have to wait til next year

in other someone meet related news i pinned 100mg test base and 2.5mg mtren by way of dimensions mbase ive had laying around for about 6 months and damn what a drug that is

i got there and was sweating profusely, i dont mean a little bit of dew across the forehead i mean in a hot night club an hour into popping half a gram of MD kind of sweat

i was wired for sound by time i got there and was still highly strung when i left so i drove up my gym and did my usual chest day minus the bench

* Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 42x10
Set 2 : 42x10
Set 3 : 42x9
Machine Decline Chest Press
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x9
Set 3 : 40x8
Cable Cross Over 13.33 Set 1 : 10x10
Set 2 : 10x8
Set 3 : 10x8
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown
Set 1 : 22.5x10
Set 2 : 22.5x10
Set 3 : 22.5x8
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
Set 1 : 15x20
Set 2 : 15x16*

done

dumbbell bench is up 2kg from last week with all the same reps

anyway that's that, back to business
cut starts back up now


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> anyway that's that, back to business
> cut starts back up now


 Still pretty impressive mate considering everything else going on :thumbup1:

Hardcore doing a gym session after lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll get onto todays workout at the end of this post or scroll down to the bold bit if youre interested in that and not the ranting im about to do

man it could be the hormones, could be the 'post competition blues' (which wouldnt make much sense from such a short prep) or i really could just be feeling bogged down with this injury but ive had a rough past few weeks

feeling very defeated with this disc issue, i was thinking about this a few weeks back and ive basically been in some level of pain since mid jan when i first injured my back pulling 240kg for a double and subsequently reinjuring it maybe 4 more times until the pain went from weekly reinjury to just constant pain irrelevant of aggravation

i feel like despite all this bullshit core stuff and removing deads from my programming im just getting nowhere, the doctor told me to stop lifting for 6 weeks but i cant bring myself to stop doing something that isnt acutely hurting my back / im having no 'f**k that hurt' moments during training ever since i pulled the deadlifts out therefor i dont believe me pulling training altogether is anymore than a safety net in the recovery since the docs dont know how i train, form, exercise selection ect so its easier just to say stop

whats more compounding in this feeling of defeat and being alone with it all is i work more than 1 job and with the amount of people i know in the gyms that i train at i interact with a lot of different people during a day and am sick of the insincere "oh thats bad, i hope it gets better" or lines to that effect i hear over and over from people that really couldn't give a f**k and the only positivity created is that which THEY get from making such comments and 'saying their bit of encouragement and support'

that isnt a dig at anyone on here as most on here can relate to losing the gym and how much it means to us
more your pop belly asshole with twig arms that gets all their fulfillment from sucking a pint down on an evening and views going to the gym as a chore and something to get out of the way if they even go at all

ill leave it at that and of course keep you assholes posted for as long as this log lasts (approx 5 weeks left of this blast)

*Barbell Sumo Deadlift
Set 1 : 140x2 failed the third rep ( the last time i pulled 140kg conventional i did it for 20 reps and that was off cycle) 
Set 2 : 120x5
Set 3 : 120x5
Machine Assisted Hammer Grip Pull Up
Set 1 : x9
Set 2 : x6
Set 3 : x5
Dumbbell One Arm Row
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x10
Set 4 : 40x10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 83x10
Set 2 : 78x10
Set 3 : 78x10
Leverage Machine Iso Row
Set 1 : 50x10
Set 2 : 50x9
Set 3 : 50x6
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
Set 1 : 12x10
Set 2 : 12x10
Set 3 : 12x9
Dumbbell Hammer Curls
Set 1 : 8x14
Set 2 : 8x13
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:26

done*

i filmed the deads but they were a fu**ing mess given its only the third or forth time ive ever sumo deadlifted in my life so i wont bother posting it, that and its the same weight i can bench..
probably wont persist with those since i didnt really enjoy it

tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking great on some of the exercise selection mate. I know how you feel on the injury side of things. I completely tore my quad tendon and couldn't walk for about 4 months. Obviously no leg training what so ever. It was horrible. It put in such down and shitty mood for a while.

However just done what I could and slowly built back up from there. Its devastating tho when it happens. I hope you heal up quick mate.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

mate, have a read of this, may offer you some hope

https://anabolicminds.com/articles/why-you-can-and-should-lift-weights-with-a-herniated-disc-39509/


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Gearhead said:


> mate, have a read of this, may offer you some hope
> 
> https://anabolicminds.com/articles/why-you-can-and-should-lift-weights-with-a-herniated-disc-39509/


 appreciate that man, ill have a read through bit later

i have been training around it so far pain free but i would like to 'push' the recovery in a safe way

i think the first significant steps have been working on my core which i have been and getting an MRI to decipher in which direction the disc is herniated, this i will find out sunday


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

* Seated Overhead Press
Set 1 : 52.5x3
Set 2 : 60x3
Set 3 : 67.5x16
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 32x10
Set 2 : 32x10
Set 3 : 32x9
Leverage Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 35x10
Set 2 : 35x9
Set 3 : 35x8
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Set 1 : 12x15
Set 2 : 12x15
Set 3 : 12x12
Smith Machine Shrug
Set 1 : 80x15
Set 2 : 80x15
Set 3 : 80x15
Cable Reverse Fly
Set 1 : 3x15
Set 2 : 3x15
Set 3 : 3x15
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:30

done*























good sesh today

pleased with this given my tris are still f**ked from sunday

all weights and reps up from last week on everything

MRI sunday so can finally see whats going on with my back / where its herniated and in what direction the disc is bulged toward, will report back when i have some answers.

right going to give a 6ish week cycle review

tbol, great mild med, not going to have you lifting dangerously heavier weights like anadrol but equally 0 sides for me aside from back pumps which were easily remedied with taurine at 5g ED, 50mg a day gave a nice strength boost, 100mg even nicer, just treat this like another anavar, mild on sides and not ridiculously weaker in terms of results than dbol or androl, if you train like s**t and dont eat enough then its prob not the med for you since it wont pick up the slack like dbol and anadrol might do

DHB... only 6 weeks in as i say so ill give a further review at the end of the log or maybe even make a separate thread about it since a lot of people are unsure of it as a compound

pros: solid appetite, not as messy as EQ where you never feel satiated but a decent consistent appetite, i am cutting but its been manageable

endurance is 100% up, cardio feels easier and my work capacity / ability to keep consistently hitting reps as a workout goes on is definitely notably improved, strength is nothing mind blowing thus far but again a further review will be done at end of log

fullness is somewhere in between high dose test and 19nors, you dont have that exploding delt look but can clearly see a more enhanced level of glycogen retention over say just straight test, eq, mast ect

cons: its a lot of oil to pin, im slamming 5ml for 500mg per week which isnt insane but when you factor in stacking it on top of other compounds you could easily end up in the double digits for ml

pip is the big one people speak of but aside from one dicky jab ive had none even at 1.7ml neat

and now the big one; i have been personally suffering with feelings of depression on it that i never suffer from off cycle or even on tren and there is nothing going majorly wrong in my life right now, sure my backs f**ked but its far from the end of the world it has felt like given i can still work every muscle in my body to a decent level

i was unsure if it was this at first but after remembering @Matt6210 log and him cutting his cycle short and speaking to @sponge2015 i do honestly think this could be a side effect from the DHB, i can deal with it and it actually makes it easier knowing that its likely just a side effect and nothing going wrong with my mental health

some people get this with tren and i do not, we're all different but just be aware that this is potentially a side some might suffer with and again i can easily manage it particularly now i know what it is so its nothing to panic about and i wouldnt let it put you off trying DHB as overall its a mild on total sides drug with good results.

Legs tomorrow, catch yeh then


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> * Seated Overhead Press
> Set 1 : 52.5x3
> Set 2 : 60x3
> Set 3 : 67.5x16
> ...


 Made me very depressed and axious quickly like 4 weeks if I remember correctly, worse for me than tren ever has, but I also feel anxious on eq.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

* Barbell Full Squat
Set 1 : 150x5
Set 2 : 150x5
Set 3 : 150x5
Seated Leg Curl
Set 1 : 70x10
Set 2 : 70x10
Set 3 : 70x10
Belt Squat
Set 1 : 120x10
Set 2 : 160x10
Set 3 : 160x10
Lying Leg Curls
Set 1 : 70x10
Set 2 : 70x10
Set 3 : 70x10
Leg Extensions
Set 1 : 56x10
Set 2 : 56x10
Set 3 : 56x10
Reverse Hyper Extension
Set 1 : 15x15
Set 2 : 15x15
Set 3 : 15x15
Set 4 : 15x13
Plank 
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:30

done*


















1000kcal deficit with cardio and food but still getting stronger 
obviously no where near PB territory on anything but im in deficit, injured, coming off of some time off ect so just grateful to be hitting progress week by week even if its miles off of any real PBs

first time using the belt squat, decent bit of kit, lets you fully load the quads with a squat movement with 0 pressure on the back or core

the regular squats were ATG no belt, no sleeves or wraps.

my bicep has been playing up since the other day, i dropped a water bottle out my car and went to grab it and hyperextended my arm and felt an immediate pull in the bicep tendon and its been burning ever since, no bruising or fa but id be worried if i was still deadlifting and it was on my under grip hand.

nothing more to add really, back feels okay.. cardio was a breeze today

yeah just trucking along atm

EDIT - is anyone else having issues with image hosting sites on this forum lately?

thats 2 days in a row now that ive tried to slap up a couple pics and it wont load in


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> EDIT - is anyone else having issues with image hosting sites on this forum lately?
> 
> thats 2 days in a row now that ive tried to slap up a couple pics and it wont load in


 I've found if you copy and paste to the post it doesn't work, but if you 'attach image' it works fine


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i cant upload these pics for s**t so here some direct links

6 weeks into my blast

http://tinypic.com/r/4qojlv/9

http://tinypic.com/r/2cz38m9/9

http://tinypic.com/r/jg1qo8/9

http://tinypic.com/r/140jbef/9

if they dont work youll just have to use your imagination

im around 119kg now 
dropping kg per week


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> i cant upload these pics for s**t so here some direct links
> 
> 6 weeks into my blast
> 
> ...


 Strong calves, mine are terrible, I've tried all sorts, strong and lean as hell but can never get any decent size being 6ft2, have the calves of a olympic sprinter lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> i cant upload these pics for s**t so here some direct links
> 
> 6 weeks into my blast
> 
> ...


 Don't work so I'll use my imagination......

nice tits bro :thumb

View attachment 170923


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Strong calves, mine are terrible, I've tried all sorts, strong and lean as hell but can never get any decent size being 6ft2, have the calves of a olympic sprinter lol


 im 6'1 myself but always had developed calves even with no training

i think calves like forearms are largely genetic and even though you can train them youre not going to pack the same kind of inches on you can say quads, pects ect just because theyre such a small muscle by nature

also helped that most of my life ive been heavy


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Don't work so I'll use my imagination......
> 
> nice tits bro :thumb
> 
> View attachment 170923


 better arms than mine tbh


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> better arms than mine tbh


 f**k her, you can squat more (when your backs all good anyway)


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> im 6'1 myself but always had developed calves even with no training
> 
> i think calves like forearms are largely genetic and even though you can train them youre not going to pack the same kind of inches on you can say quads, pects ect just because theyre such a small muscle by nature
> 
> also helped that most of my life ive been heavy


 Most my life I've been 65kg ffs I'll feel well heavy and slow at 93kg, my fighting weight is about 85kg, I'd get knocked around senseless fighting at my current weight :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Chest and triceps

Bench Press
Set 1 : 92.5x5
Set 2 : 105x3
Set 3 : 117.5x10 body weight PB 
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 50x7 PB
Set 2 : 44x8
Set 3 : 40x8
Machine Decline Chest Press
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 50x7 PB
Cable Cross Over
Set 1 : 7.5x15
Set 2 : 7.5x12
Set 3 : 7.5x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown
Set 1 : 17.5x15
Set 2 : 17.5x15
Set 3 : 17.5x12
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
Set 1 : 15x20
Set 2 : 15x22
Plank 
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:35 PB lol i suck

done*






right so as you can see by the log above we got an all time PB on dumbbell incline (ive always sucked at these) and a body weight PB on bench which if my training partner wasnt late i could have pushed it as there was defo more in the tank and if id hit just 3 more reps it would have been an all time PB

all this is whilst in a 1000kcal deficit and doing cardio 4x per week

this will NOT be my last DHB cycle

assuming it hasnt f**ked my bloods which i doubt it will have given the origin of the compound it is definitely the best non 19nor injectable

when you compare to eq, mast, primo (ive only used low dose) its diff league 
this is the injectable just below tren and nandrolone on the scale of effectiveness

the bit of bad news is i can feel some super pip brewing in my right quad this time, guess the moral of the story for me and DHB is just dont pin the quads as that is the only place ive gotten pip now and over many many shots of the stuff its only happened twice but both times have been savage!

feel really good today, went in feeling bit tired out and shitty from cutting (been mad hungry lately) and everything just felt buttery
i think thats why i didnt just grab some random for a spot because i didnt think id get anywhere near the reps i did under the circumstances so thought ill just nail what i can and keep one in the tank

oh well guess ill just have to go for that all time PB next week.

off to subway in a minute because i cbf to cook and i havnt done shopping anyway

catch you belters tomorrow for back n broceps


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Have you found it raises the rbc similar that eq does?

Good to hear mate, I've been really keen on dhb and overall been reading and deciphering what's best oriented towards my goals.

Surprised with the tbol as well, I ruled out it's use, due to believing that it's highly faked and it wasn't particularly effective, but I agree with what sponge said r.e muscle maturity etc.

Very impressive going for being in such a deficit. :thumb


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> Have you found it raises the rbc similar that eq does?
> 
> Good to hear mate, I've been really keen on dhb and overall been reading and deciphering what's best oriented towards my goals.
> 
> ...


 We'll find out 6 weeks post blast

I'll get bloods done and post them up

I intend to do a full DHB review thread FWIW

Since it gets asked about a lot as a compound and not too many have ran it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Back and biceps

Barbell Sumo Deadlift 
Set 1 : 122.5x5
Set 2 : 122.5x5
Set 3 : 122.5x5
Machine Assisted Hammer Grip Pull Up 
Set 1 : x10
Set 2 : x8
Set 3 : x6
Dumbbell One Arm Row 
Set 1 : 42x10
Set 2 : 42x10
Set 3 : 42x10
Set 4 : 42x10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 80x10
Set 2 : 80x10
Set 3 : 80x10 went completely beyond failure with this and did about 4 more reps a bit cheaty
Leverage Machine Iso Row
Set 1 : 45x10
Set 2 : 45x10
Set 3 : 45x8
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl 
Set 1 : 9x15
Set 2 : 9x15
Set 3 : 9x10
Cable Rope Hammer Curls
Set 1 : 10x16
Set 2 : 7.5x16
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:32

done*

sumo deadlift still feeling very weird and as you can see weak af
just find it a really odd lift and i have only done it maybe 12 sets in my life 
but it is a hip hinge and one that i can comfortably improve without putting my back at risk due to the weight and how much closer your hips are to the bar and the back angle during the pull

one arm DB rows are up for this current training cycle
nothing else has improved since last week other than that and the sumo which is up 2.5kg

not been feeling great today, got that savage pip again only this time in my right quad

i think ive figured why i only get pip in the quads with DHB and that is as i said before a subq leak which i believe is down to body fat on the quads making a 1" needle not long enough to get deep enough into the muscle as i get no dramas with VG, delts, lats ect

i dont know if it was this thread or another but ive been really reading into DHB and experimenting with theories and making logical conclusions that i will put into a DHB thread for quick access once this cycle is done

it just makes it much easier to spam that into a thread when asked about it since there is endless info on other compounds on google but DHB is somewhat limited and i believe some of the info out there to be false or exaggerated.

i think i have about 4 weeks left now

catch yehs Thursday for shoulders where ill be implementing a trap bar shrug instead of a straight bar one since even after all these years it still seems to flare up my AC joint during the eccentric


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

When you write every set, are you writing first the weight you lifted and then for how many reps? It seems like this but better to ask then not imo.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Ferenor said:


> When you write every set, are you writing first the weight you lifted and then for how many reps? It seems like this but better to ask then not imo.


 Much funnier the other way round... doing 122 and a half reps of 5kg on sumo deadlift lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ferenor said:


> When you write every set, are you writing first the weight you lifted and then for how many reps? It seems like this but better to ask then not imo.


 It's a direct copy and paste from an app I use to track my workouts

It's weight x rep and it says what set it is just before that as a more detailed example it's saying

Set 1 : 122.5kg x 5 repetitions


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

TERBO said:


> Much funnier the other way round... doing 122 and a half reps of 5kg on sumo deadlift lol


 Massive sarcoplasma hypertrophy!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

It's nice to see one thing I could actually beat you at, the plank. My 13 y/o daughter asked me if I do them and this culminated in a head to head in the living room. I cannot remember at what point she folded but it was about 7 minutes.

I do them with other core stuff 3 times weekly to keep my back in check and it seems to be helping because my lower back soon lets me know if I don't do them for a couple of weeks.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> It's nice to see one thing I could actually beat you at, the plank. My 13 y/o daughter asked me if I do them and this culminated in a head to head in the living room. I cannot remember at what point she folded but it was about 7 minutes.
> 
> I do them with other core stuff 3 times weekly to keep my back in check and it seems to be helping because my lower back soon lets me know if I don't do them for a couple of weeks.


 Yea I'm awful at them

Just goes to show how weak my core actually is

255kg squat but can't plank for more than a minute

The first 2 sets I do are 'submax' at 30 seconds with 30 seconds rest in between then the third set is as long as I can hold it for

My goal indefinitely now is bulletproofing my core as it's piss weak which is a bad combo with powerlifting as my back has shown


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

swole troll said:


> *Back and biceps
> 
> Barbell Sumo Deadlift
> Set 1 : 122.5x5
> ...


 I've given up on dead's for time being but I had same issue when trying sumos. I know @herc is a big fan and lifts heavy.

have you tried shrugs on the cables, I've only just started myself but prefer them to a straight bar


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I've given up on dead's for time being but I had same issue when trying sumos. I know @herc is a big fan and lifts heavy.
> 
> have you tried shrugs on the cables, I've only just started myself but prefer them to a straight bar


 It's just a fill in until I can get back to conventional because I need to dead.

No not tried that mate

Only been shrugging recently since I've been unable to deadlift heavy I feel my traps need some direct work


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I've given up on dead's for time being but I had same issue when trying sumos. I know @herc is a big fan and lifts heavy.
> 
> have you tried shrugs on the cables, I've only just started myself but prefer them to a straight bar


 Much prefer sumo myself as my back is fuked when it comes to conv pulling. I hit 235kg x 5 two weeks ago then pulled my back last week gardening ffs

Had 240kg lined up for 5reps too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Much prefer sumo myself as my back is fuked when it comes to conv pulling. I hit 235kg x 5 two weeks ago then pulled my back last week gardening ffs
> 
> Had 240kg lined up for 5reps too


 Garden looks good though lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Garden looks good though lol


 Thanks pal :lol: just the front needs done now lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Shoulders

Seated Barbell Overhead Press
Set 1 : 60x5
Set 2 : 65x3
Set 3 : 72.5x9
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 40x10 PB
Set 2 : 34x10
Set 3 : 32x8
Leverage Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 35x9
Set 2 : 30x8
Set 3 : 30x9
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 10x13
Trap Bar Shrug
Set 1 : 100x14
Set 2 : 100x12
Set 3 : 100x10
Cable Reverse Fly
Set 1 : 3.75x15
Set 2 : 3.75x13
Set 3 : 3.75x12
Plank 
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:32

done*






DB press is a PB and pre fatigued so double whammy

seated barbell ohp felt like s**t before hand so nice to pull this one out the bag

not a lot more to comment on today
tried trap bar shrugs which are undoubtedly the best variant of shrugs ive done, i did them out of a rack so im only really deadlifting the bar about 6 inches, weak af on them as you can see or maybe im just actually contracting the traps and not just rolling my shoulders up n down like some weird pigeon.

legs tomorrow, must admit ive not been feeling them much lately, guess its because of my back and just overall my squats been mad weak 
oh well, ill try get my mind in it tomorrow and really punish my gams


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Legs

Barbell Full Squat
Set 1 : 180x3 
Set 2 : 152.5x5
Set 3 : 152.5x5
Seated Leg Curl 
Set 1 : 77x10
Set 2 : 77x10
Set 3 : 77x7
Belt Squat
Set 1 : 160x10
Set 2 : 160x10
Set 3 : 160x10
Lying Leg Curls
Set 1 : 80x10
Set 2 : 80x7
Set 3 : 80x6
Leg Extensions 
Set 1 : 63x10
Set 2 : 63x10
Set 3 : 63x11 absolute failure (shown in vid) 
Reverse Hyper Extension 
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 10x15
Plank 
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:24 back was hurting

done*






i guess the 180 triple was kind of dumb but i needed something that was at one stage not so long ago a working weight on my back 
f**k all this bench press weight bullshit for squats, its not wonder ive lost motivation for legs

today was refreshing and even though my all time best with 180kg is 13 reps it was nice to have it on my back again and for what is technically a PB since ive not trained beltless and bare knee this heavy in about 5 years and back then i hit it for a single.

back to the plan next week which is just microloading sets of 5
i hit my actual prescribed working weight for today with 2x5 after this 180 and next week it will just be 3x5 with 155, the week after 3x5 with 157.5 ect...

put the leg extension in there mainly just to show thats how i end my sets on each exercise (where safely possible) 
i do the same for something like chest press, first 2 sets hit my reps and NOT go to failure then on the 3rd its balls out to shaking failure, in about 16 weeks time when im in a surplus again ill start getting assisted reps from a training partner and really pushing for every last bit, theres just no point when in a deficit since im only retaining muscle

just for ref here's the very last triple i did before my back went (240kg)






never mind eh, no use crying over spilled spinal fluid


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

^ Proper training and with real, genuine intensity. something that's faked all too often now or at least pretends to be projected among mainly those jp t shirt wearing vlogging c*nts. tired of seeing wannabes that just can't muster up the grit, but will act up for a camera or around others, then rant about 'intensity' you know it when you see it and it tends to show in a physique.

I wouldn't ever feel defeated in drops of strength st, for the simple fact, you've done more and on your day, you'll likely do it again. when something's been done, you have the advantage in knowing what it takes. probably shouldn't rant in someone's log, anyway enjoy your weekend man, I'm out.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> ^ Proper training and with real, genuine intensity. something that's faked all too often now or at least pretends to be projected among mainly those jp t shirt wearing vlogging c*nts. tired of seeing wannabes that just can't muster up the grit, but will act up for a camera or around others, then rant about 'intensity' you know it when you see it and it tends to show in a physique.
> 
> I wouldn't ever feel defeated in drops of strength st, for the simple fact, you've done more and on your day, you'll likely do it again. when something's been done, you have the advantage in knowing what it takes. probably shouldn't rant in someone's log, anyway enjoy your weekend man, I'm out.


 No I appreciate on topic discussion in here and I agree with your points entirely and I have seen it myself, people that poorly act what going to failure is, I don't like to sound like a hater but don't really care since I do watch his vids but tmcycles seems to have a habit of doing it

I'll watch him hit a couple of crisp reps then all of a sudden the next one is all rattley and once you've been training a while you get an eye for where people should be hitting sticking points on lifts and when they're acted people often get it wrong.

Re strength levels yeah it'll come back

fu**ing sucks right now and it's just more time lost (like the pec rupture) but I agree I'll get back and then surpass it with time

It's just difficult because precious time is being lost, I don't intend to be pushing it like this in my 40s with the drugs and strength training

I digress

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend mate :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I don't intend to be pushing it like this in my 40s with the drugs and strength training


 "Don't intend" get back to me in 15 years  I don't push it too hard but I still do push it to a certain extent at 45. I saw the guy I've linked an article below on yesterday who lives local to me. I trained at the same gym as him from 1990 ish. The article is from 2014, so he's 65 now and is in the same nick as the picture, he's the guy on the far right. I realise he's a bodybuilder not a powerlifter but I'm sure you'll take my point.

You've signed up for life. Enjoy 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.hinckleytimes.net/sport/other-sport/sixty-year-olds-hinckley-mans-mr-universe-7583665.amp


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> "Don't intend" get back to me in 15 years  I don't push it too hard but I still do push it to a certain extent at 45. I saw the guy I've linked an article below on yesterday who lives local to me. I trained at the same gym as him from 1990 ish. The article is from 2014, so he's 65 now and is in the same nick as the picture, he's the guy on the far right. I realise he's a bodybuilder not a powerlifter but I'm sure you'll take my point.
> 
> You've signed up for life. Enjoy
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.hinckleytimes.net/sport/other-sport/sixty-year-olds-hinckley-mans-mr-universe-7583665.amp


 ive seen that guy before in a documentary on BBC3 years back

he had a little tuft of hair on his otherwise bald head back then if i remember right (appears to have shaved it off in that pic)

yea in great condition.

i didnt mean id stop training
what i meant is that i dont intend to be going to 317lb in body weight (over 250 really at 6'1) or taking 2g of gear or taking the piss with my cruise times or using trenbolone as i go into my 40s

and im pretty confident ill be done with powerlifting by then also

i have a few personal goals id like to achieve in powerlifting but the sooner i get them the better as whether its my genetics, training style or drug use it has really banged me up over the years 
even as a natural i was preparing for a meet and had to pull out because i completely f**ked an intercostal and couldnt get any kind of intra abdominal pressure without pain

and after the 'success' of yesterdays squats ive woken up this morning and my back hurts so back to the drawing board it is...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Chest and triceps

Bench Press
Set 1 : 130x1
Set 2 : 140x3 
Set 3 : 112.5x11
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x9
Set 3 : 40x6
Machine Decline Chest Press 
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 50x7
Cable Cross Over
Set 1 : 7.5x15
Set 2 : 7.5x12
Set 3 : 7.5x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 
Set 1 : 17.5x15
Set 2 : 17.5x15
Set 3 : 17.5x12
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
Set 1 : 15x20
Set 2 : 15x22
Plank 
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:40

done*






okay so good workout all in all but that fu**ing bench... the bar was so thin and unstable in my hand that i doubted myself and had my mate take the weight even though that 4th was 100% going up

thats the kind of s**t that'll tick me off tonight when im in bed lol 
i HATE misscalling a spot

anyway the bench felt strong, i think since last week is the second to last week of my cycle im going to go all out when im back at my regular gym
i think i should be able to eek out 160 which will be a body weight PB.

aside from that the chest press was a different one and it felt weird af, i tracked my numbers just as they were last week since ill be returning to my regular chest press next week and i dont like to log irrelevant numbers as it skews the progression on the app i use.

but overall a good one in the books


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

swole troll said:


> *Chest and triceps
> 
> Bench Press
> Set 1 : 130x1
> ...


 Hi mate. Just a thought but have you ever tried slingshot bench/reverse band bench/pin press?

The only reason I ask is because on your heavier sets you can see your CNS is very taxed (arms Shakey). This isn't a criticism by any means, I just think some overload work would help you massively and the options above would probably be ideal.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RedStar said:


> Hi mate. Just a thought but have you ever tried slingshot bench/reverse band bench/pin press?
> 
> The only reason I ask is because on your heavier sets you can see your CNS is very taxed (arms Shakey). This isn't a criticism by any means, I just think some overload work would help you massively and the options above would probably be ideal.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


 I actually had a slingshot for a while but then sold it

I hate putting it on and taking it off

I think my biggest issue with bench is tricep strength, my arms are small and I'll blast the bar off my chest then really struggle through the pec tricep handover

Regard to elbows kicking when lowering I think this could be a whole host of things, weak upper back, not getting tight enough, weak triceps or it could just be that I blew my pec major completely off the bone in 2017 and had it surgically reattached in a different position to where it was originally attached

It's something I'm aware of and will try to address during my next bulk

At the moment I'm in a 1000kcal deficit so no muscle is being built at all.

I will be toying with overload in future though, probably band work rather than slingshot for the aforementioned reasons

Might try floor press to since it has similar effect for overload and building triceps that I so badly need


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I actually had a slingshot for a while but then sold it
> 
> I hate putting it on and taking it off
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you've got all in hand bud.

Honestly it wasn't meant as a criticism and I had the same issue myself which I addressed with overload work.

Our weaknesses are slightly different as if I get it off my chest to tricep transition I've never failed a lift. My own issue is largely caused by inability to stay tight on descent and also developing bad habits when I irritated my RC.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RedStar said:


> Sounds like you've got all in hand bud.
> 
> Honestly it wasn't meant as a criticism and I had the same issue myself which I addressed with overload work.
> 
> Our weaknesses are slightly different as if I get it off my chest to tricep transition I've never failed a lift. My own issue is largely caused by inability to stay tight on descent and also developing bad habits when I irritated my RC.


 No I took it as advice mate and I will work on some banded bench once I'm back bulking

I agree it's a definite issue I've needed to address for a while

Literally only reason I'm not doing it now is the hefty deficit

Any time I think about adding a new exercise or bringing something up I just think what's the point since there no way I'm building any muscle at the moment so I just focus on maintaining as best I can

The dhb working wonders for my strength while cutting but only so much it can do


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

swole troll said:


> No I took it as advice mate and I will work on some banded bench once I'm back bulking
> 
> I agree it's a definite issue I've needed to address for a while
> 
> ...


 Yeah good plan that.

Dhb is working well for me too. Test, dhb, primo and tren a/npp will be my go to cycles (not all at once). Once my cut is done and dhb cycle comes to an end I'll do a 12 week cruise on 125 test 100 primo e5d (this is my standard cruise dose these days as it was suggested by Con who used to post on here and TM). I'll get that done and I think it'll be a test npp dhb bulk potentially into a PL meet later in the year or very early next year.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RedStar said:


> Yeah good plan that.
> 
> Dhb is working well for me too. Test, dhb, primo and tren a/npp will be my go to cycles (not all at once). Once my cut is done and dhb cycle comes to an end I'll do a 12 week cruise on 125 test 100 primo e5d (this is my standard cruise dose these days as it was suggested by Con who used to post on here and TM). I'll get that done and I think it'll be a test npp dhb bulk potentially into a PL meet later in the year or very early next year.


 I've always liked idea of primo during a cruise since it's main selling point is the nitrogen retention properties

I've only ran it at low dose so can't really comment on it as a compound on the whole

I know yourself and arbfgamm rate it

Any time I've thought about it and done the number crunching I've always opted for a cheaper steroid with a bit of GH instead.

I might try that cruise method with it since I plan on cutting very lean but at the same time will need to cruise after this blast for a couple month

is that con as in Cornelius Decon? I know he's a fan of primo


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I've always liked idea of primo during a cruise since it's main selling point is the nitrogen retention properties
> 
> I've only ran it at low dose so can't really comment on it as a compound on the whole
> 
> ...


 Yeah he's called Cornelius Parkin and works with a business partner that makes up the De bit of the Decon brand.

He's a great advocate of primo. He had me in the best nick eating the most amount of food when he was my coach.

Once my cut is done I'll be going back through my old emails to dig out the diet he had me on as it worked a treat and was very enjoyable. Big carby breakfast, 2 pro fat meals and then a huge carb meal (200g plus pre workout, 100 intra and like 200 immediately post) and then another huge carb meal pre bed.

The guy knows his stuff.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

swole troll said:


> We'll find out 6 weeks post blast
> 
> I'll get bloods done and post them up
> 
> ...


 In for bloodwork post dhb!

Currently on 400mg but doubting a bit if it's real/ legit 400mg since it's 200mg/ml and close to pipless.

using it in a bulk right now but apetite isn't letting me push it unfortunatly. Strenght is up a lot too and having roughly the Same experience as you. Might give nexus a shot next time.

how is the 'look'? Since I wasn't very lean to start and on 500mg of test as well, I'm thinking I'm missing the look a bit.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Deltz123 said:


> In for bloodwork post dhb!
> 
> Currently on 400mg but doubting a bit if it's real/ legit 400mg since it's 200mg/ml and close to pipless.
> 
> ...


 Yes I'm interested in seeing it myself, I'm going to get it done 6 weeks post cycle so I can give some clearance time and time to 'recover' but also see if it's particularly harsh on anything

I suspect RBC if anything for obvious reasons

I've only got pip twice from maybe 40 shots and I've done some 3ml shots with very little dilution

I've only used nexus dhb so can't comment on other labs pip

Its a great compound though, I'll definitely be running it again

Re fullness I too am not lean so not the best person to give a verdict on the look when used on a leaner physique however I have noticed a decent amount of fullness even on a 1000kcal calorie deficit and doing 2-4hrs cardio per week

I put up some upper body pics from my chest session today on the last page (page 8)

And here's a pic of the gams I took earlier










I think itd be a really nice compound to bulk on


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

swole troll said:


> Re fullness I too am not lean so not the best person to give a verdict on the look when used on a leaner physique however I have noticed a decent amount of fullness even on a 1000kcal calorie deficit and doing 2-4hrs cardio per week
> 
> I put up some upper body pics from my chest session today on the last page (page 8)
> 
> And here's a pic of the gams I took earlier


 Joking to one side, you look a lot dryer and the fullness is apparent. I had to remind myself your in a 1k deficit you appear that full from the pics on page 8

I really like the stack you went with, very intrigued about post bloods + addition of DHB in a surplus.

Solid stuff all in all.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


 Haha classic

Well remembered


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Back and biceps

Barbell Sumo Deadlift
Set 1 : 180x1 PB
Set 2 : 140x5
Set 3 : 140x5
Set 4 : 140x9 PB
Machine Assisted Hammer Grip Pull Up
Set 1 : x10
Set 2 : x9
Set 3 : x7
Dumbbell One Arm Row
Set 1 : 44x10 PB
Set 2 : 44x10
Set 3 : 44x10
Set 4 : 44x10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 85x10
Set 2 : 80x7
Set 3 : 70x8
Leverage Machine Iso Row 
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x8
Dumbbell Bicep Curl
Set 1 : 9x15
Set 2 : 9x15
Set 3 : 9x15
Cable Rope Hammer Curls
Set 1 : 7.5x20
Set 2 : 7.5x17
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:35

done*






well thats a 58kg increase on my sumo deadlift from last week and a 40kg all time PB, i am so piss weak at sumo deadlifts when you think ive pulled 260kg conventional several times and im probably closer to 265-270kg as a max but this can do nothing but benefit my conventional long term since it isnt just a slight discrepancy between the two but instead 60-70kg difference

my intention since these are a pain free hip hinge that WILL benefit my conventional dead whilst my back is healing (best of both worlds) is to push the sumo to 220kg, this will take quite some time with deadlifting once per week but thats exactly what my back needs 'quite some time without reaggravation and strengthening exercises'

got some extra reps on the assisted pull ups and my DB row today is a 2kg PB with 42kg x10 being my best before today

what ive kind of inadvertently done with this injury is devised a back safe routine that consists of exercises i never do and subsequently am weak at: sumo deadlift, high bar squats, seated barbell OHP, dumbbell rows

these are all core movements very close to my competition lifts so as i mentioned above by bringing these up its making me overall stronger long term, increasing my competition lifts and allowing my back to recover / strengthening it

oh yeah forgot to say my deadlifts today were all double overhand so my grip is getting worked like crazy which again will pay dividends to my conventional competition dead when i return to it.

sometimes you have to take a step back to start moving forward again


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

swole troll said:


> *Back and biceps
> 
> Barbell Sumo Deadlift
> Set 1 : 180x1 PB
> ...


 *This*.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Shoulders

Seated Barbell Overhead Press
Set 1 : 60x3
Set 2 : 70x1
Set 3 : 80x1
Set 4 : 90x5 PB
Set 5 : 70x11
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 34x10
Set 2 : 34x10
Set 3 : 34x7
Leverage Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 40x10 PB
Set 2 : 40x6
Set 3 : 30x11
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 14x12
Set 3 : 10x12
Trap Bar Shrug
Set 1 : 110x15 PB 
Set 2 : 110x12
Set 3 : 110x10
Cable Reverse Fly (this is rear delt flies with a cable, the app just calls it this for some weird reason) 
Set 1 : 3.75x15
Set 2 : 3.75x15
Set 3 : 3.75x13
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:30 back was playing up a bit

done*

So that 90kg x5 seated ohp is a PB, ive hit 100 for 5 standing but like i keep saying this is a whole diff kettle of fish when you are forced to keep it on the delts and tris and cannot lean back like you can with standing to incorporate a bit of upper pec

the shrug PB is just because thats only the second time ive done them with a trap bar which i actually rate as my favorite form of shrug now FWIW

not a lot else to add so ill write out my plan moving forward after this log

im off on holiday in a couple weeks and that will also mark the end of my cycle and this log

on returning ill have accrued some fluff on holiday but since i dont drink and its just a quiet break with the mrs ill eat what i want when i want but not be silly about it ie limit sugary crap to once per day and make sure to eat meat and veggies with all meals

when i get back im lowering my GH a bit from 4iu monday to friday to 2.5iu but with a piggy back shot of mod grf and ipam take 15 mins before 
ill run this for a couple months at which point ill up the GH and drop the peps again

just a way of spending longer in an elevated GH state for recovery, fullness, sleep, small amount of fat burning and muscle retention whilst in a deficit

6 weeks after getting back from holiday ill get bloodwork and post it up on here along with my experience with DHB and any advice i can offer on it since its a frequently asked about hormone

once bloods are done ill be upping my test from 250mg to 500mg and adding in 40mcg of clen and 25mcg T3 as at this point i believe ill be around 3-4 months off my goal bodyfat levels and ideally id get there quicker and then fill out a bit

the clen will be tapered up to a max of 80mcg (i never feel i need or desire more than this) and the T3 to a max of 37.5 although this could be dropped back to 25mcg dependent on sides, both will remain at this dose for the length of my cut, tapering off the T3 as i near the end (by taper i mean lowering enough to keep metabolism ticking over without any flatness)

toward the end of my cut ill add in some test and mast prop alongside tren ace at around 125mg of each EOD for 6 weeks and perhaps throw in some anavar i have left over as i get right near the end (got about 3 weeks worth of 50mg to use up)

i intend to get the leanest i ever have before

ill start a fresh log up as we get down to the TTM cycle

this is what i have to beat which was from 3 years ago










ive since ruptured a pec major off the bone and had it surgically reattached and f**ked my back so had a couple set backs but made a ton of progress on my lifts in that time


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Legs

Squat 
Set 1 : 140x3
Set 2 : 160x3
Set 3 : 180x4
Leg Press Machine With One Leg 
Set 1 : 90x10
Set 2 : 90x10
Set 3 : 90x10
Leg Extensions
Set 1 : 57x10
Set 2 : 57x10
Set 3 : 57x10
One Leg Curls On Leg Extension ( this is essentially a jerry rigged standing one leg ham curl that works in exactly the same way )
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 10x13
Seated Leg Curl
Set 1 : 35x10
Set 2 : 35x10
Set 3 : 35x9
Thigh Adductor 
Set 1 : 35x15
Set 2 : 35x15
Set 3 : 35x12
Plank 
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:48 PB

done*






almost killed matey doing his yoga but this is an ATG bare knee PB lol clasping any shitty westside like variation PBs i can get now (its still 75kg off my max squat)

ive put the belt back on because it was aggravating my back doing beltless squats, the deads will remain beltless and of course the planks stay in

ive put adductor work back in as these are often neglected and do play a big role in injury prevention in those that squat wide or pull sumo
my competition squat is wide and im currently pulling sumo because of my back

back feeling much better today, planks are completely pain free
i dumped the squat just because it felt precarious (not painful) walking the bar back in on my earlier sets

thats it for this week, just going to relax over the weekend and think about if and what kind of big attempts i want to hit next week 
ill probably hit a heavy triple or something rather than a 1rm in a deficit but weirdly my pressing of all movements is feeling strong so might go for a heavy seated press or maybe a heavy bench

im not going to hit any PBs on the bench so we'll see


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I hate the word, but you're a savage. 

*proceeds to drop 180kg barbell.*

*forgets then quickly realised some Cnut was doing yoga behind him.*

*Didn't kill him, laughs cheekily strolls off boasy proud of his Pb.*


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Chest and tris

Bench Press
Set 1 : 120x1
Set 2 : 140x1
Set 3 : 150x1
Set 4 : 155x1 PB at this bodyweight 
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 42x10
Set 2 : 42x10
Set 3 : 42x13
Machine Decline Chest Press
Set 1 : 50x8 PB
Set 2 : 40x8
Set 3 : 40x8
Cable Cross Over
Set 1 : 7.5x15
Set 2 : 7.5x10
Set 3 : 7.5x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown
Set 1 : 17.5x15
Set 2 : 17.5x15
Set 3 : 17.5x13
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
Set 1 : 17.5x20
Set 2 : 17.5x14
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:47

done*






surprised with that bench

dropping kg per week still, down to 117kg bodyweight and managed to hit a bodyweight PB with 155kg which is only 7.5kg off my best (162.5kg) and i weighed 27kg more at the time lol

ive hit 160 at 120 which on paper is probably my absolute best but whatever ill take this for the PB it is which is not only a bodyweight PB but also whilst in a hefty caloric deficit on a mild blast

so yeah pleased with he

dumbbell bench is also not only up by 2kg from last week but also massively up in reps
last week i hit 40kg for 10,9,8 this week 42 for 10,10,13

seated press machine again another PB although not a great one they all count

if youre having thoughts about a milder cycle with significant results i cant recommend DHB enough.

back tomorrow and i see a (s**t) sumo deadlift PB on the horizon, shoulders thursday, legs friday and then cramming all my sessions next week into a few days as thats the end of the blast and im off on holiday

when i get back its getting nasty with the cut, already started to lean out pretty well for where i expected to be at this time, calories still at 3k, only 2-3hrs cardio per week and feeling good

back still f**ked but i believe it's on the mend...

life is good :thumb


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Back and biceps

Sumo Deadlift 
Set 1 : 140x5
Set 2 : 152.5x3
Set 3 : 170x5 PB 
Machine Assisted Hammer Grip Pull Up
Set 1 : x10
Set 2 : x10
Set 3 : x8
Dumbbell One Arm Row
Set 1 : 46x10 PB
Set 2 : 46x10
Set 3 : 46x8
Set 4 : 46x8
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 80x10
Set 2 : 75x9
Set 3 : 75x7
Leverage Machine Iso Row
Set 1 : 45x10
Set 2 : 50x10
Set 3 : 55x6
Dumbbell Bicep Curl
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 10x12
Cable Rope Hammer Curls
Set 1 : 10x20
Set 2 : 10x17
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:40

done *






well the sumo is up 20kg since last week 
its not even like im holding anything in reserve
last week i genuinely was only capable of 180kg x1 
this week 170kg x5 which equates to 200kg as a 1RM 
we're still over 60kg off my conventional but progressing like crazy and bringing up what is an insanely disproportionately weak lift for me

rest of the sesh was pretty good, i kind of blew my load on the dumbbell row PB so back and grip were fried for rest of the wo hence the poor performance on lat pulldown but whatever 
and that is strict dumbbell rows which is why its not 60-70 odd kg with a f**k ton of body twisting and leg drive
that is leaning over and grabbing the dumbbell rack so that my back is just a touch above parallel to the ground and pulling strictly through my elbow and contracting the lat with a full squeeze and then stretch at the bottom

body english 100% has its place in back training as often youll tire in the earlier portion of the movement before really being able to squeeze the concentric but for me dumbbell rows right now in my training im doing strict.

nothing else to add, bodyweight is around 117kg and dropping

just pressing onward

speaking of which im due to press this friday so i might go for something heavy on the seated overhead press as this blast draws to a close, ill see how i feel on the day during warm ups

catch you mugs then


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Swole,

what is your weekly schedule?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

u2pride said:


> Swole,
> 
> what is your weekly schedule?


 Body part split but I am currently dealing with a herniated disc and dropping a kilo of bodyweight per week so my training has been suboptimal as of late to say the least and as a result I'm considerably weaker than I have been in the past


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Shoulders

Seated Overhead Press
Set 1 : 100x2 PB
Set 2 : 60x5
Set 3 : 65x3
Set 4 : 72.5x10
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 36x10
Set 2 : 36x9
Set 3 : 36x6
Leverage Shoulder Press
Set 1 : 32.5x10
Set 2 : 32.5x10
Set 3 : 32.5x9
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Set 1 : 10x15
Set 2 : 10x15
Set 3 : 12x10 drop set immediately to 8kg x10 and then 5kg, all sets were to total shaking failure
Trap Bar Shrug
Set 1 : 110x15
Set 2 : 110x13
Set 3 : 110x9
Cable Reverse Fly
Set 1 : 3.75x15
Set 2 : 3.75x15
Set 3 : 3.75x13
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:45

done*






id say now my overhead strength is the strongest its been despite having pressed 112.5kg strict overhead standing press in the past these seated ones are a lot harder, think the difference between a barbell row and a seal row where you are fixed in position and can only use the target muscles

im not talking about using leg drive on standing OHP but there is a tendency to lean back when struggling that recruits the upper pecs, you get no such privilege with the seated OHP and as such i believe it to be a truer representation of overhead strength and ill be interested to see where my OHP will be once my back is better after having built these up.

posted the shrugs just because i wanted to say these are the best shrug variant imo
dumbbells arnt heavy enough in most gyms despite be still being weak at shrugs 
and barbell shrugs will grind on your AC joint over time.

all in all a good session.

im going to write my DHB review now im on my second to last week in a separate thread so keep your balls peeled for that

legs tomorrow

adios


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Legs

Squat
Set 1 : 210x1 PB (no sleeves or wraps and high bar) 
Leg Press Machine With One Leg 
Set 1 : 100x10 PB
Set 2 : 100x8
Set 3 : 100x8
Leg Extensions 
Set 1 : 60x10
Set 2 : 60x10
Set 3 : 60x9
One Leg Curls On Leg Extension
Set 1 : 10x10
Set 2 : 12.5x10
Set 3 : 12.5x9
Seated Leg Curl
Set 1 : 40x10
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x7
Thigh Adductor
Set 1 : 40x15
Set 2 : 40x15
Set 3 : 40x10
Plank
Set 1 : 00:00:30
Set 2 : 00:00:30
Set 3 : 00:00:35

done*






Ay so its a cheap PB on the squat but that is the heaviest weight ive squatted high bar with bare knees

my best in sleeves low bar was 255kg

in wraps ive hit 240kg x3

but whatever that PB is legit even if it is a bit s**t / westsidey kind of PB

nice to finally get over 200kg on my back again with 0 pain i might add 

good sesh
destroyed my legs
loads of sets to total failure / couldnt have got another rep even if i had a gun to my head

figured might as well go balls out since ive only got 2 more sessions left until end of cycle and i take a deload so better make the most of them even if its not ideal for recovery in a deficit.

plan of action is pound all the rest of this DHB sunday morning, hit chest and back on sunday, legs and shoulders on monday, close log, go on holiday and eat whatever the f**k i want but not being silly about it, meat and veg every meal, one dessert per day, not tracking s**t, not lifting s**t, just doing plenty of walking around and relaxing, come back, back on the cut and ill see all you f**kers when im near the tail end of the cut (be posting of course but no logs until then)

enjoy the bank holiday weekend


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Chest and Back

Incline Bench 
Set 1 : 130x1 body weight PB 
Set 2 : 140x0
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1 : 46x8
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 42x13
Machine Decline Chest Press
Set 1 : 50x10 PB
Set 2 : 40x10
Set 3 : 40x8
Cable Cross Over
Set 1 : 7.5x15
Set 2 : 7.5x10
Set 3 : 7.5x10
Incline Bench Seal Row
Set 1 : 90x10
Set 2 : 100x8
set 3 : 90x9
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 75x10
Set 2 : 75x10
Set 3 : 75x9
Leverage Machine Iso Row
Set 1 : 50x10
Set 2 : 50x9
Set 3 : 50x8

finished up with a bicep and tricep super set

done*






just faffin about today really, cramming my monday and tuesday session into today and then tomorrow ill do my legs and shoulders together and then deload rest of the week til next monday

that 130kg incline at 116kg body weight is a body weight PB and if id hit the 140 it would have matched my all time best incline which i hit at a body weight of 132kg

still pretty amazed at DHB as a compound, im hitting all these lifts in a 1000kcal deficit losing 1kg of bodyweight per week for the past 2 and a half months or thereabouts

if you want to read up on my full verdict check this thread out

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/331545-swole-trolls-dhb-review/?do=embed

in short, excellent mild compound.

so ill smash tomorrow then its adios to this log

ill post up tomorrow but thats it then, not going to start another log until im considerably lean
ill still be posting on here but no log

catch yehs tomrrows


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

the final session of this log

legs and shoulders

i didnt log anything on my phone and instead went by feel

session was

*squats 
192.5 x1
182.5 x5 high bar bare knee PB 
leg press 
cant remember weight, just kept piling it on and then cranked out one balls out set of 20 reps 
seated leg curls 
2x12
leg extension 
triple drop set to failure 
lying leg curl 
triple drop set to failure 
dumbell shoulder press super setted with side laterals
shoulder press was set of 12, side lateral, 12, shoulder press set of 10, side lateral set of 11, shoulder press set of 6 to failure
took maybe 30 seconds rest then did sets of 12 run the rack starting at 14kg to failure, 12kg to failure, 10kg TF, 8kg TF, 6kg,4kg all to total failure 
finished up with 2x15 rear delt machine fly and then one set to all out failure

done*






good sesh for a f**k about, got mad shoulder pump

thats it now ****os

im flying out to canary islands tomorrow for a week
no training shall be done 
calories will be as desired 
plenty of cardio walking around as mild cardio
when i get back its calorie slash, cardio up and bang in the ECA for the final 16 weeks

cheers for following amigos
and for those that did not, go f**k yourself

adios


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Enjoy your break. :thumbup1:


----------

